# Naruto 666 Discussion Thread



## Coldhands (Feb 19, 2014)

Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...



Let's get this going!


----------



## Jad (Feb 19, 2014)

Hopefully Team Gai intercept and show Madara, Minato and the rest of cast what real mastery of Taijutsu can accomplish.


----------



## Chaelius (Feb 19, 2014)

A mysterious knee.


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 19, 2014)

Chapter 666

Time for more flashbacks and panel wasting 

Also more of Kishi shitting on Minato


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 19, 2014)

Tobirama going into goat mode.


----------



## Jad (Feb 19, 2014)

Revy said:


> Tobirama going into goat mode.



I didn't know Tobirama was Israeli


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 19, 2014)

Obito tells Gaara that the fruit of the Shinju is the only thing that can save Naruto now. Gaara grabs Naruto and starts flying. Madara tries to stop them but Obito intervenes. Obito knows that he can't win against Madara, but he offers to hold Madara back until they can get Naruto to the fruit. Sakura heals Kakashi and Obito attacks Madara. Then some Sasuke stuff for the rest of the chapter.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 19, 2014)

I predict everyone who predicted something of importance was wrong  

Within the next chapter or two, Madara gets his staff back.


----------



## Addy (Feb 19, 2014)

Revy said:


> Tobirama going into goat mode.



ht doesn't like a goat to be honest


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 19, 2014)

The world ends and Satan finally takes his rightful place on the throne.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 19, 2014)

Obito gets a little bit of each bijuu because evidently 1% of each is enough to be a juubi jinn. He fights Mads for a bit.

He gets defeated and in dying, either gives the chakra to Naruto, or uses Rinne Tensei on Naruto (and maybe Sasuke).

Madara gets Rinnegan.

Possibly 2 chapters.


----------



## vered (Feb 19, 2014)

probably Madara will become complete and begin his tsukoyumi plan at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Lance (Feb 19, 2014)

next on the list! Minato's body is split in half!


----------



## gershwin (Feb 19, 2014)

vered said:


> probably Madara will become complete and begin his tsukoyumi plan at the end of the chapter.



probably in the end of the volume which is 667 if im not mistaken


----------



## Glutamminajr (Feb 19, 2014)

I suppose that we'll see what Obito can do against Madara,some more thought about Naruto from Obito and maybe what the mysterious person is doing to Sasuke...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 19, 2014)

Minato rushes in to help Obito!


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 19, 2014)

*Chapter 666:*   Devil's Due  

Obito stands up to Madara, but Obito is easily overpowered.  But it's just a delay long enough to put the Kyuubi back in Naruto and revive him with the Rinne Tensei.


----------



## Jad (Feb 19, 2014)

Watch how Gai hangs with Juubi Madara in BASE!~ Oh man if Kishi does that, no, if Kishi makes Gai even go a few punches or kicks with Madara, without getting hit. I'm coming after everyone  of you. *Everyone*. I will take control over the telegrams. I will literally Dynamic Entry visit everyone's house and shove the Holy Gaible in their faces. Yes, I will open up a travel website and start paying for tickets.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 19, 2014)

Obito has his MS activated, so I hope for some glorious Kamui 'can't touch this, bitch' trolling


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 19, 2014)

Obito steals the other half of the Kyuubi from Madara and puts both halves into Naruto.


----------



## Monna (Feb 19, 2014)

666 will be the return of Hidan


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 19, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Obito steals the other half of the Kyuubi from Madara and puts both halves into Naruto.



That would revert Madara back since he would miss nine tails chakra.



I predict more Madara owning and geting his eye back but Obito gives Yin Kurama to Naruto and saves him... 

So lame Kishi....


----------



## eurytus (Feb 19, 2014)

Obito saves naruto and dies


----------



## crystalblade13 (Feb 19, 2014)

i predict satan. i predict a chapter bloodier than the chapter "hell".

I also predict a distinct lack of akamaru.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh,yeah...666 is the "number of the beast" and even the title of Kishimoto's brother's manga "666 Satan"...frankly I don't know if Kishimoto will do something special just because of that but maybe Madara will take at least one of the things he wants from Obito/BZ...


----------



## RBL (Feb 19, 2014)

I Predict Gai Going Eight Gates 

*EXtra Bonus predictions for chapter 666*

Neji Revives as his phoenix mode with a brand new golden byakugam eyes.

Gai and Lee epic-dance in front of madara's defeated body.

[YOUTUBE]LV7rdn19RLI[/YOUTUBE]

we really need something epic as my predictions for 666.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 19, 2014)

Devil comes in, in the form of a half Black half White artificial man with Plant fetish. True final villain here at least.


----------



## Syntaxis (Feb 19, 2014)

Madara isn't hurt.

But Obito left a mark inside of Madara, the 4th notices. Because this makes sense, and not for Madara to notice stupid stuff like that. He's only the best ninja in the world, ever.

As soon as the 2nd half of Kyuubi is being transfered, Minato forms a seal. With one hand. Which is completely normal.

The mark inside of Madara transfers the Kyuubi back to Minato. Because fuck, everything else is so cheesy, why not?

Minato gives it to Naruto. Because it all makes sense to distribute massive amounts of chakra effortlessly. 

And Minato also teleports Madara to the frog mountains. Because he's been there before for some reason.

No, wait! Minato transfers sage power to the powerful Sage and Madara turns to stone. Because he can't handle the power of nature.

Or not.

I'm fucking lost with this manga. I'll keep reading, obviously, but man this stuff is bad.


----------



## Lance (Feb 19, 2014)

Brandon 8 Gates again?
Well its bound to happen some time I guess.


----------



## Jad (Feb 19, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> Gai and Lee epic-dance in front of madara's defeated body.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]LV7rdn19RLI[/YOUTUBE]



This NEEDS to happen. Gai and Lee's victory dance all over Madara's limp broken body. Even the music needs to be playing. I'm serious, this definitely needs to happen asap.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 19, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> 666 will be the return of Hidan





This. A thousand times this.


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Feb 19, 2014)

I want something to actually happen


----------



## Gabe (Feb 19, 2014)

Obito either fights madara for a bit and loses an eye and has to use kamui to place madara in his dimension to have time to seal kurama in naruto or madara takes both the eye and the chakra and kills obito.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 19, 2014)

Shin said:


> That would revert Madara back since he would miss nine tails chakra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If all Obito was to do was to give Naruto Yin Kurama, why did he stick his hand into Madara and steal part of his Juubi chakra?


----------



## Jizznificent (Feb 19, 2014)

i hope it's a combat based chapter. i want to see more ass kicking.


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 19, 2014)

With Obito's hand all stuck up Madara's chest now would be the perfect opportunity for BZ to jump to Madara.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 19, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> If all Obito was to do was to give Naruto Yin Kurama, why did he stick his hand into Madara and steal part of his Juubi chakra?



Someone has to hold madara in place until yin kurama is sealed in nardo. 

And yes Obito tryes to take the bijuus back or get some power but he will fail to go up against madara.


----------



## Harbour (Feb 19, 2014)

Minato's arm will regenerate.
Obito overwhelming.
We have another panel with Mystery Foot.
Madara pulls out some new shit.


----------



## adeshina365 (Feb 19, 2014)

- Madara for whatever reason doesn't kill Obito on the spot
- Obito manages enough Rikudou power and gives it to Naruto
- Kishi doesn't show what's happening to Sasuke because he doesn't give a darn


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 19, 2014)

Shin said:


> Someone has to hold madara in place until yin kurama is sealed in nardo.
> 
> And yes Obito tryes to take the bijuus back or get some power but he will fail to go up against madara.



Hmm, ok.

Oh and one thing I forgot to mention: Either Madara or Obito will try to attack Obito's rediscovered sense of self by revealing that Madara engineered Rin's death to make Obito his pawn.


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Feb 19, 2014)

i dont know if 666 means anything in japan
but 666 is the devils number so i was thinking that madara is gonna do something really bad,
potentiality kill someone?
probably nothing that drastic but i dont think the heros will have a good chapter next week
but saying that its not like they have had any this year lol


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 19, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Hmm, ok.
> 
> Oh and one thing I forgot to mention: Either Madara or Obito will try to attack Obito's rediscovered sense of self by revealing that Madara engineered Rin's death to make Obito his pawn.



Yep your right, I forgot about that.

Damn next chapter is going to suck


----------



## RockSauron (Feb 19, 2014)

The foot will be revealed to be the Shredder.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Feb 19, 2014)

ninja satan appears
or maybe jashin


----------



## Marsala (Feb 19, 2014)

Obito fails to defeat Madara and loses the Kyuubi, but his last dying act is to save Naruto by sealing Kin/Gin's Kyuubi chakra inside of him. Obito will be the only one who can do the sealing now that Minato is disarmed.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 19, 2014)

I somehow dont expect the mysterius person to be revealed, more like Kishi taking some time and then finally having Sasuke arriving with rinnegan and dragon sage more on in a key moment, having us questioning if he was somehow taken over by Kabuto or something


----------



## UzumakiParadox (Feb 19, 2014)

*666 Chapter Prediction*

My first prediction... Sorry if it may seem boring for you... But please give feed back! If I posted it somewhere wrong then I'm sorry, but here it goes:

Naruto 666 chapter prediction

====================================================

Madara:   Obito... I thought you hated this hatred filled world...

Obito:   My world will be filled with peace as the Hermit of the 6 paths wanted, and to do so.... it will be fulfilled by him [points to Naruto that's unconscious on the ground] {Obito grunts as his fatigue is coming again}

Madara:   This world shall never be what the Hermit of the 6 paths in visioned. This world shall become one with project tsukiyomi. Your dreams were and are still mine.

Obito:   This world will never be controlled by the likes of you, I shall not allow it. {Obito pants really hard}

Madara:   You amuse me,.... Now get out of my way!

[Obito gets launched into the air, while zetsu is still stuck with him]

Obito:  If I'm going to die, I'm at least going help Naruto is some way...

(Obito looks at kakashi)

Change of scene....

Minato:   Are you okay?

Gaara:   Yes... That was a hard impact, but my leg is in pain, but no worries I can still use my sand.

(Minato looks at kakashi, he's unconscious)

Change of scene...

Tenten:   We must get to Naruto and the others to he-

Gai:   What in the world...

Lee:   Na.. Naruto???

(All three look at Obito and Madara)

(Obito notices the sot6p's tools)

Obito:   Naruto's friends, use the tool on Zetsu when I say!

Zetsu:   Those items won't work on me, muhahahhahaa...

Tenten:   Oh yeah? Well let's find out! Gai, Lee! Attack formation! Focus on the target which is the black zetsu!

Gai/Lee:   The power of youth shall prevail!!! FITH GATE............. OPPPPEEEEENNNNNNN! (Ground is cracking due to the power being surged through Gai and Lee)

Gai+Lee:   Let's..... Do..... THIS!!! (Lightning speed towards Obito then surrounds Obito)

Obito: I'm afraid your times up Zetsu, NOW!!!

Zetsu: You think I'm that powerless? I posses the Yin kurama... I can just use a little amount from forcing it to give it to me if I have to. Madara let's end thi-. Whaaattt...... Noooo! (Zetsu is being sucked into the tool). <joke:  God damn you 7 versus 1 what the hell man wow rage quit>

Tenten:   Are you afraid of me now? [determined look]

Zetsu:   Madara, I shall return...

Madara:   What is Zetsu doing? No matter, he's a failure of my will. Now my left eye... IS MINE.

Minato:   Girl, pass me the hermits tools!

Tenten:   My names Tenten and here you go!

Minato:   I will extract the Yin Kurama and implant him into Naruto now!

(Extraction takes place)

Madara:   That's your plan? Now this is the perfect moment....{forms hand seals} Meteor jutsu (a bit bigger than before but something extremely different about it)

Minato:   That... I must hurry

Tenten:   Wha.. Whaaattt..... In the world

Gai:   I... I..... LEE, WE MUST LEAVE WITH OBITO

Lee:   Let's do this!!!  {Ultimate Partner Taijutsu} LEAFES ULTIMATE LOTUS!!!!! (5th gate release form(Green and Red)) [Lee and Gai grab Obito and turn towards the gang] 

Obito:   We must.... Save.... Naruto......[Fatigue came in and now Obito is asleep]

Gai and Lee stop the LEAFES Ultimate Lotus...

Lee/Gai:   Arrgghhh!!!!!

Madara:   I don't have to for this shit, I'm done waiting.

Lee and Gai get launched far away in the distance

Madara:   Obito... Face your fate into reality! This world is hell!


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 19, 2014)

predict : Rinnegan Sasuke


----------



## Jikayaki (Feb 19, 2014)

Likely prediction:

Obito steals more Juubi power and temporarily seals Madara's movements, but looses the other Rinnegan eye to Madara in the process. Followed by Obito transferring the stolen Juubi power and Yin Kurama to Naruto reviving him.

Likelier prediction:

Obito states to Madara in full blown Naruto-tard fashion how Naruto is the true leader yada yada, but the scene quickly changes over to Sasuke were the mystery man is revealed, but nothing much else happens.

Troll prediction:

Obito relates Madara to the Juubi smashing the other Rinnegan eye, seals Madara's movements, and transfers the stolen Juubi power and Yin Kurama to Naruto fulfilling his whole true leader yada yada.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 19, 2014)

I predict bullshit. You can never be wrong there.


----------



## SenjuDNA (Feb 20, 2014)

Obito does something.
It's momentarily effective.
Minato/Kakashi/Garra try to reaffirm themselves from the latter's epic fail 
Madara lol
He moves in on Naruto
Gai/Lee/Ten-Ten show up with sage tools. 

Or.

Everything before, but Madara makes a move on Sakura only for her to show up Minato. 
Fandom rages


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 20, 2014)

^ Sakura stands the best shot of anyone because Madara can't pass off the chance to call a woman ugly. Men he just kicks out of the way immediately.



Marsala said:


> Obito fails to defeat Madara and loses the Kyuubi, but his last dying act is to save Naruto by sealing Kin/Gin's Kyuubi chakra inside of him. Obito will be the only one who can do the sealing now that Minato is disarmed.



I see what you did there.


----------



## calimike (Feb 20, 2014)

I have bad feel about 666 

I predicted Madara finish off Obito w/ 666 no jutsu  He took rinngean back


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 20, 2014)

Chapter 666: Return of the Devil

- Madara takes back his Rinnegan + BZ from Obito and becomes complete
- Obito still isn't dead.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 20, 2014)

It can go two ways. 

Either Obito takes control of the situation as he already has in the last chapter and retains his position as an important character, or something is revealed to be controlling those rods.  I predict Sasuke not showing up till 667 and Sakura knows something/is taking a different angle to Madara's words and regains her chakra.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 20, 2014)

Obito will probably do good for a bit until he has no choice but to give naruto kurama back and tries to put madara in kamui world


----------



## Ghost14 (Feb 20, 2014)

I predict.

Madara kills everyone.

Manga ends.


----------



## Armaroller (Feb 20, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if we see a cameo of an O-Parts Hunter(666 Satan) character pop up in this chapter. A nod to Masashi Kishimoto's twin brother Seishi.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 20, 2014)

Because its 666 either the mistery man its revealed as an evil one or somebody dies ( a good guy )


----------



## MaruUchiha (Feb 21, 2014)

Alot of shits about to happen especially cuz it's about to be the volume ender.. And alot of shit is about to come up.. Mr. Foot's identity still hasnt been revealed, Team Gai's got the tools, Obito's about to go HAM, Madara's got the Juubi, you get it.. I think Kishi is really about to set it off.


----------



## Cloudane (Feb 21, 2014)

There's already been a reference to Hell, I guess in this one will be a claim that someone is the Devil


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 21, 2014)

Mecha Sage Jashin-powered Hidan appears in chapter 666  All hell brakes loose


----------



## Addy (Feb 21, 2014)

hidan resurects sasuke!!!


----------



## j0hnni_ (Feb 21, 2014)

Btw, is there anyone here who thinks Killer Bee is going to survive courtesy of Samehada giving him Bijuu chakra   back? (both from 8-tails or others since Bee fought the Jinchuuriki with it)? I don't know if it was debated before....


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 21, 2014)

Killer bee should be dead. If Nardo stays alive cuz his uzumaki and he still needs Yin kurama to survive..

Then his dead. Anything else would be BS and plothole.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 21, 2014)

Shin said:


> Killer bee should be dead. If Nardo stays alive cuz his uzumaki and he still needs Yin kurama to survive..
> 
> Then his dead. Anything else would be BS and plothole.



Not really he has the tentacle and sameheda


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 21, 2014)

^ like I said that is BS a tentacle its not a bijuu like yin kurama is and sameheda its not an unlimited source of chakra or life energy


----------



## Lance (Feb 21, 2014)

Shin said:


> ^ like I said that is BS a tentacle its not a bijuu like yin kurama is and sameheda its not an unlimited source of chakra or life energy


Well if you look at it my way, that sword only has to keep him alive till Naruto get the bijuu back for him!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 21, 2014)

Juudara vs Juubito.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 22, 2014)

More a wish than a pred:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 22, 2014)

666...the antichrist. 

madara will do something major (bad) something that will get the plot moving


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Feb 22, 2014)

Madara will activate Mugen Tsukuyomi


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 22, 2014)

First we've had , now Satan's thread.



T-Bag said:


> 666...the antichrist.
> 
> madara will do something major (bad) something that will get the plot moving



I can't help but wonder how much Kishi knows about what 666 means to the West.


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 22, 2014)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> First we've had , now Satan's thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help but wonder how much Kishi knows about what 666 means to the West.



For God's sake, his own twin brother wrote a manga called 666 Satan.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 22, 2014)

Madara merks Obito

Madara activates Mugen Tsukuyomi after a few flashbacks


----------



## Trojan (Feb 22, 2014)

I hope obito can do something to make Minato's arms return, and new jutsus from Minato. U_U
it would be amazing if they find a solution for Naruto as well. U_U


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 22, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> For God's sake, his own twin brother wrote a manga called 666 Satan.



I said a *Western *view.


----------



## PopoTime (Feb 22, 2014)

The three ninja tools near Tenten dissolve and reform into a staff

Tenten picks up the staff and enters Rikudou Sage Mode

Manga is renamed Tenten Soloes

10/10 for the rest of the series


----------



## Weapon (Feb 22, 2014)

666, Kishimoto's Bro. 

Madara's Bro.

Izuna


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 23, 2014)

Mystery man turns out to be


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 23, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> It would actually be pretty funny if Itachi actually made Kabuto even more sinister.
> 
> This is how Karin sees chakra in normal people.
> 
> While sensing this person, Karin saw what appears to be nature being drawn into the person -- notice the KCM like flames around the figure's arms, shoulders and head. I say "nature" because it looks a lot like this -- incidentally this has the similar KCM like flames on the shoulders, head and arms.



Ergo we will see that the mystery man is Kabuto.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 23, 2014)

Weapon said:


> 666, Kishimoto's Bro.
> 
> Madara's Bro.
> 
> Izuna



.....I would've never linked that holy crap if that's right


----------



## jplaya2023 (Feb 23, 2014)

where's @deadway at?


----------



## orochipein (Feb 23, 2014)

666= the Devil will show up in front of Saucegay and possess him


----------



## Shattering (Feb 23, 2014)

Everything is on Madara's side, if he trolls Obito the whole chapter will be about them, if he gets trolled then we will swap to Sasuke and Kabuto just before Obito does his thing (save Naruto probably since his father is useless).

The rest of the chapter will be about Kabuto waking Itachi like if there was no tomorrow.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 23, 2014)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> First we've had , now Satan's thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help but wonder how much Kishi knows about what 666 means to the West.



Doesn't really matter. 4 is the equivalent of our 666 there anyway. since 4 is death.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 23, 2014)

I wonder if Kishimoto will alter Obito's appearance this chapter so the black part of better assimilates with Obito making him look more like Jio Freed.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 23, 2014)

predict : this guy


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 23, 2014)

666. Devil, satan hell. Izanagi and Izanami bringing people back from the dead and deciding your fate and all that mess. Im just saying.


----------



## Jad (Feb 23, 2014)

Man, I hope this isn't going to be a chapter long in depth discussion between Obito and Madara, where they stand in the exact same spot and position, and throw flashbacks at each other, while exchanging philosophical views about Naruto. Oh, that would be hell. 


*Spoiler*: _Conversation_ 



Obito: I'm Obito
Madara: You're Madara
Obito: No I'm Obito
Madara: No! You are Madara!
Obito: I'm Madara
MAdara: No you are Obito.
Madara: Ahhhhhhhhh, you got my there you sly devil.




Just don't Kishi, please, enough with the flipping flash backs and re-used panels. And most of all, stop with the long speeches and talks. Let's move this fight on already. I hope whatever Obito is doing lasts 1 panel, I wanna see Team Gai show up already.

You know for a fact, when Team Gai show up, all that talking, all those flash backs, are going to disappear. Team Gai doesn't wait for anybody.​


----------



## eurytus (Feb 24, 2014)

Jad said:


> Man, I hope this isn't going to be a chapter long in depth discussion between Obito and Madara, where they stand in the exact same spot and position, and throw flashbacks at each other, while exchanging philosophical views about Naruto. Oh, that would be hell.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Conversation_
> ...



no offence, the Team gai comedy isn't exactly exciting either, Suigetsu alone is funnier than Team Gai combined.


----------



## Addy (Feb 24, 2014)

what if it's actually neji?


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Feb 24, 2014)

I can only see 3 possibilities of the masked person's identity, based on the 'sinister chakra' comment and various story elements:

1. 'Old Blood' Kabuto (personally I don't think he has the ability to use snake sage mode anymore) who for some reason remained evil,

2. Hidan (a possible explanation/tie-up of jashin with juubi),

3. Someone completely new, either some survivor of Uchiha massacre or someone from Ootsutsuki family.


----------



## Jad (Feb 24, 2014)

eurytus said:


> no offence, the Team gai comedy isn't exactly exciting either, Suigetsu alone is funnier than Team Gai combined.



It's not like I said I want to see the Team Gai comedy act. I want to see them fight more than anything.


----------



## Addy (Feb 24, 2014)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> I can only see 3 possibilities of the masked person's identity, based on the 'sinister chakra' comment and various story elements:
> 
> 1. 'Old Blood' Kabuto (personally I don't think he has the ability to use snake sage mode anymore) who for some reason remained evil,
> 
> ...



4. girl/boy who gave itachi ninja aids. comes back to infect sasuke as well but had to wait until he is unconscious explaining oro's smile and "unspeakable things that person might be doing to sasuke". tobirama will recognize some of the positions saying "i invented that"


----------



## Jad (Feb 24, 2014)

Addy said:


> 4. girl/boy who gave itachi ninja aids. comes back to infect sasuke as well but had to wait until he is unconscious explaining oro's smile and "unspeakable things that person might be doing to sasuke". tobirama will recognize some of the positions saying "i invented that"



5. The pizza delivery boy who lost his sandal. Who the fuck ordered pizza in the middle of a war?


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Feb 24, 2014)

Addy said:


> 4. girl/boy who gave itachi ninja aids. comes back to infect sasuke as well but had to wait until he is unconscious explaining oro's smile and "unspeakable things that person might be doing to sasuke". tobirama will recognize some of the positions saying "i invented that"



Addy, are your avatar and signature references to twitch plays pokemon? I tried watching it, but I got a headache.

On-topic, some people say the mysterious person could also be Shisui or Jiraiya, but I doubt that....unless "the sinister chakra" is a red herring.


----------



## Addy (Feb 24, 2014)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> Addy, are your avatar and signature references to twitch plays pokemon? I tried watching it, but I got a headache.
> 
> On-topic, some people say the mysterious person could also be Shisui or Jiraiya, but I doubt that....unless "the sinister chakra" is a red herring.



yes, it is from TTP 

there is a very plausible chance that the "sinister chakra" is a red herring but i honestly think if it isn't kabuto then kishi won't reveal the guy. instead:

1- oro and co arrive but don't find sasuke setting up the mystery guy as another villain for the next arc.

2- oro and co arrive but don't find the mystery guy. instead, tobirama notes that someone approached sasuke and did something to him but tobirama  couldn't see him because of the sand cloud or maybe even tobirama says that he doesn't remember seeing any sinister  chakra when asked by karin cause the mystery guy whipped his memory.

3- oro and co arrive, find sasuke and tobirama says that the mystery guy disappear in thin air as karin notes she can feel that guy's chakra in sasuke.

it gives kishi ample time to explain who that guy is later on.


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 24, 2014)

I predict it's L


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 24, 2014)

I predict:  *Pein*.

Oh, wait.  He's dead.  Nvms.


----------



## Plague (Feb 24, 2014)

Since it's chapter 666, I'm expecting something really bad will happen lmao

Or something that looks good that later turns out to be horrific


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 24, 2014)

Chapter 666 might the chapter where Madara takes Yin Kurama and his other Rinnegan to become a complete Rikudou Juubi Jinchuuriki. After that he starts with his mugen Tsukiyomi plan while Naruto and Sasuke get revived through some divine intervention lol


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 24, 2014)

I predict...

Madara attacks an _unarmed_ man.

...

.

Sorry, couldn't resist Minato puns...


----------



## navy (Feb 24, 2014)

Minato summons another demon.


----------



## Harbour (Feb 24, 2014)

Predict 666 - Minato uses Shiki Fuujin on Madara with legs. Death God revealed as Kaguya Ootsuki.


----------



## Addy (Feb 24, 2014)

minato begins *kicking *ass.......... literally


----------



## forkandspoon (Feb 24, 2014)

I hope the mysterious character isn't Madara's brother.


----------



## Virgofenix (Feb 24, 2014)

Is it early release? 

Obito feats then Sasuke mystery guy cliffhanger.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 24, 2014)

Senjutsu restores Minato's arm lolz


----------



## Jad (Feb 24, 2014)

I know who the mysterious guy near Sasuke is.


----------



## RBL (Feb 24, 2014)

really?

noone but me predicted gai going eight gates?


----------



## Addy (Feb 24, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> really?
> 
> noone but me predicted gai going eight gates?



kishi gave gai the sealing pots = lost all hope for 6 gates


----------



## Gabe (Feb 24, 2014)

Minato uses the 8 gates and is revealed to be the original copy ninja he copied hirashin, demon dead seal may senjutsu from naruto and 8 gates will also be revealed as his. That or he just tries to head butt madara to death.

Obito will probably do good this chapter but in the end madara begins to dominate


----------



## RBL (Feb 24, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Minato uses the 8 gates and is revealed to be the original copy ninja he copied hirashin, demon dead seal may senjutsu from naruto and 8 gates will also be revealed as his. That or he just tries to head butt madara to death.
> 
> Obito will probably do good this chapter but in the end madara begins to dominate



oh shit, no more asspull from minato, if minato uses the eight gates i'll be done with this manga hahaha.


----------



## Herpules (Feb 24, 2014)

What do you mean no asspull from Minato? That's the only thing he can do now, pull stuff out of his ass


----------



## Mariko (Feb 24, 2014)

Jad said:


> I know who the mysterious guy near Sasuke is.






*Spoiler*: __ 



I see what you did there....


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 24, 2014)

Gai is going to use the gate's now that his in the spot light...

Very soon will get to see it


----------



## Klue (Feb 24, 2014)

Shin said:


> Gai is going to use the gate's now that his in the spot light...
> 
> Very soon will get to see it



8th Gate or GTFO!!


----------



## Gabe (Feb 24, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> oh shit, no more asspull from minato, if minato uses the eight gates i'll be done with this manga hahaha.



That's the good thing about Kate's being brought back they can do anything because we really do not know their arsenal fully. They can pretty much do anything. Most likely it won't happen I was joking people would get angry if this were to happen.


----------



## Jizznificent (Feb 24, 2014)

Addy said:


> minato begins *kicking *ass.......... literally


----------



## Addy (Feb 24, 2014)

Jizznificent said:


>



i won't lie, it would be awesome if he started kickboxing madara and...... wins


----------



## Abz (Feb 24, 2014)

Jizznificent said:


>



the chapter after that 




*Spoiler*: __ 



it's good to be bad


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 24, 2014)

I anticipate the Madara/Obito scuffle taking up at least half the chapter.

Maybe we'll see Kabuto this time, too? It's hard to say. What's going on with Madara right now is kind of important but as it's leading up to Obito saving Naruto's life, I feel like we will need a balance with Sasuke's life being saved. Doing them one at a time will be a little odd...



Abz said:


> the chapter after that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If Minato tries to step into the fray again....this is all he deserves.


----------



## Addy (Feb 24, 2014)

Abz said:


> the chapter after that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you might be laughing but i think kishi is trying to reinact something naruto said "if you take off my arms, i will kick you to death, if you take off my legs, i will curse you to death, if you take off my tongue i will stare at you to death".

i think naruto said that at one point when trying to find sasuke the first time in part 2 

maybe he is doing it with minato. if he does, it would be very epic to be honest showing his well.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 24, 2014)

More information regarding Kaguya, Hagoromo, his sons and the Shinju/Juubi are revealed as Madara and Obito face off.



Jizznificent said:


>



Incoming Kawazu Kumite kick-boxing.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 24, 2014)

Addy said:


> you might be laughing but i think kishi is trying to reinact something naruto said "if you take off my arms, i will kick you to death, if you take off my legs, i will curse you to death, if you take off my tongue i will stare at you to death".
> 
> i think naruto said that at one point when trying to find sasuke the first time in part 2
> 
> maybe he is doing it with minato. if he does, it would be very epic to be honest showing his well.



The yelling to death (attempt) is actually possible too. Seeing as he can use Sage Mode, Kishimoto could very well have him use that frog genjutsu. Don't know how he'd go about portraying the staring to death business though, unless Minato is a secret Uchiha dun dun dun dun.


----------



## Benihisago (Feb 24, 2014)

Gunners said:


> The yelling to death (attempt) is actually possible too. Seeing as he can use Sage Mode, Kishimoto could very well have him use that frog genjutsu. Don't know how he'd go about portraying the staring to death business though, unless Minato is a secret Uchiha dun dun dun dun.



That's an excellent point, if senjutsu works on the Juubi Jin, maybe a Senjutsu powered genjutsu will be extremely effective, he could genjutsu Madara and give Obito ample time to drain him. That must be why Kishi gave Minato Senjutsu! 

Oh the shitstorm that will ensue 

Well played kishi, well played.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 24, 2014)

Kishi gaved minato sage mode because he forgets the plot and the story.

He forgot konohamaru name in a interview. 

Kishi is not that smart... not even average.


----------



## Klue (Feb 24, 2014)

Shin said:


> Kishi gaved minato sage mode because he forgets the plot and the story.
> 
> He forgot konohamaru name in a interview.
> 
> Kishi is not that *smat*... not even average.



Oh, the irony.


----------



## Hiei312 (Feb 24, 2014)

Addy said:


> you might be laughing but i think kishi is trying to reinact something naruto said "if you take off my arms, i will kick you to death, if you take off my legs, i will curse you to death, if you take off my tongue i will stare at you to death".
> 
> i think naruto said that at one point when trying to find sasuke the first time in part 2
> 
> maybe he is doing it with minato. if he does, it would be very epic to be honest showing his well.



that's Hidan who said that

you're probably thinking of when Naruto was trying to take CS Sasuke back to Konoha...he said something like

"even if i have to break your arms and legs and drag you back to konoha, i won't stop"


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 24, 2014)

Klue said:


> Oh, the irony.



natzi typo ftw.

Klue nobody likes a smartass


----------



## Klue (Feb 24, 2014)

Shin said:


> natzi typo ftw.
> 
> Klue nobody likes a smartass



Not my fault you owned yourself. 





Nazi.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 24, 2014)

Early release today?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 24, 2014)

Klue said:


> Not my fault you owned yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 i love when you prove my point. You must be nervous for rinnegan sasuke and all that i understand.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 24, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> Early release today?




This please.

Though I'm pretty chill about this one. Perhaps Sasuke and Naruto are declared officially dead now. Perhaps we get direct continuation of the last one. Perhaps Kabuto is revealed to be Kabuto. The real shocker should be left for 667. Unless Kishi leaves this volume one short just for the sake of numerology.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 24, 2014)

Why would there be an early release?


----------



## Amanda (Feb 24, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Why would there be an early release?




Because I want.

For no reason. We're just wishing again.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 24, 2014)

Minato produces Jinton from his mouth, than Madara cuts his head off. Make it happen Kishi lol.


----------



## Azula (Feb 24, 2014)

obito does some hocus pocus with his staff and trolls madara


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 24, 2014)

Obito needs to hurry up and drop dead.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 24, 2014)

let him have that tsunade moment against madara for a bit longer, then madara will rip his head off just to prove a point


----------



## PHAT Rasengan (Feb 24, 2014)

Lol @ all the people calling Minato's sage mode an "asspull"

Not sure if you guys are being serious, but you know he summoned Gamabunta against Tobi and the Nine-Tails right? He's clearly trained at Mt Myoboku before.... of course he has sage mode


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Feb 25, 2014)

PHAT Rasengan said:


> Lol @ all the people calling Minato's sage mode an "asspull"
> 
> Not sure if you guys are being serious, but you know he summoned Gamabunta against Tobi and the Nine-Tails right? He's clearly trained at Mt Myoboku before.... of course he has sage mode



It was even potentially hinted at before by Fukasaku. If Jiraiya believed that the Fourth Hokage was the "destined child," who would go on to save the entire shinobi world, there's no way Jiraiya wouldn't have made certain that Minato of all people knew Sage Mode. The very first moment Naruto used Sage Mode in Minato's presence, he mentioned his knowledge of Jiraiya's Sage Mode. So, love it or hate it, Minato knew about Sage Mode, knew Jiraiya had such a power, and now we know Minato himself has it. People need to learn to deal with it instead of whining. What's done is done.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 25, 2014)

Obito does something cool (like he did the last chapter) and gives Naruto a chakra boost.  Still lives because he has a lot of explaining to do (a.k.a. plotholes to fill)


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Feb 25, 2014)

Obito I feel possesses the ability to make Naruto part Juubi Jinchuuruki, and the reason this will potentially be possible is because so many bijuu have already entrusted their chakra to Naruto, and some of that chakra is likely still dormant inside him, no matter how small it may be.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 25, 2014)

PHAT Rasengan said:


> Lol @ all the people calling Minato's sage mode an "asspull"
> 
> Not sure if you guys are being serious, but you know he summoned Gamabunta against Tobi and the Nine-Tails right? He's clearly trained at Mt Myoboku before.... of course he has sage mode



Except there are more points against then for it, in the last 30 chaps even. There are threads about it too so I'd say go discuss it there.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 25, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> Except there are more points against then for it, in the last 30 chaps even. There are threads about it too so I'd say go discuss it there.



not to mention it was said not just any toad contractor can become a sage.

furthermore why would fukasaku say "you have surpassed those before u"   if minato achieved THE SAME FEAT/ A PERFECT SM????

its clearly an asspull but fanboys will be fanboys


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 25, 2014)

Shin said:


> Kishi gaved minato sage mode because he forgets the plot and the story.
> 
> *He forgot konohamaru name in a interview. *
> 
> Kishi is not that smart... not even average.


If the bold really happened, that's rather embarrassing for Kishi


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 25, 2014)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> If the bold really happened, that's rather embarrassing for Kishi


It's nothing to be ashamed of.

Akira Toriyama forgot about Puar, Launch, Yamcha, Taopaipai, Android 18's hair color & even once had to be reminded that the Super Saiyan 3 transformation was in fact SSJ3 and not SSJ2, etc etc.

It's not at all uncommon for mangaka of long-running series to forget side characters names or other minor details of their series. I'd argue that if forgetting Konohamaru's name for a minute is his worst transgression against the series that we're very lucky.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Feb 25, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> not to mention it was said not just any toad contractor can become a sage.
> 
> furthermore why would fukasaku say "you have surpassed those before u"   if minato achieved THE SAME FEAT/ A PERFECT SM????
> 
> its clearly an asspull but fanboys will be fanboys



You clearly don't understand that there's different levels of mastery. Maybe Naruto pulls in far more natural energy at once than Minato or Jiraiya are capable of. That's a thing, too, in this manga.  Sometimes there's a different level of mastery that is understood, but not necessarily always spelled out for you. Fukasaku seemed genuinely impressed with the sheer quantity of natural energy that Naruto could pull in.

Not just any toad contractor... the Fourth Hokage isn't just ANY ninja with a toad contract. He's the friggin Fourth Hokage, one of the greatest ninjas Konoha has ever produced. Also, your argument for achieving perfect Sage Mode is not a very good one, because it's simple enough to assume that the Third knew everything about the First and Second, and yet he conveniently left out that Tobirama was the one who created Edo Tensei. Even Tobirama himself didn't mention back during the fight against the Third that he was the one who invented the jutsu. Information being left out isn't proof of your claims. You need direct evidence to totally contradict what we've learned, and even then it's possible for certain characters to not be fully  knowledgeable on all the facts, such as Naruto believing that it was his father who invented Hiraishin. Call it an asspull all you like, but the real issue is just that you can't bring yourself to acknowledge what is staring you dead in the face, that Minato obviously met the requirements to be a Sage and didn't just achieve Sage Mode, but achieved the level of a true Sage. That doesn't, however, have to mean that he's on the same level as Naruto, or are you seriously crazy enough to think that all Sages are somehow created equally. 

Not just Fukasaku's words, but Gamakichi's also. Why specifically would Naruto in Sage Mode remind him of *both* Jiraiya and Minato? Why not just Jiraiya himself, since, you know, Jiraiya is suppose to be the only human to have ever achieved Sage Mode? What relevance does Minato even have in that situation. Why bring him up at all? Where is the connection to Pain, the Rinnegan, Nagato, Jiraiya's previous battle with Pain? The connection is others who have achieved Sage Mode. Pa probably has good reason to believe that Naruto's mastery of it has surpassed those who came before him. It isn't a case of Kishi saying "Hey, look, he must be Naruto's father!" Nope, that wasn't the point either.

Like I said, the arguments against Minato having Sage mode are so unbelievably weak that I sometimes feel bad picking holes in some of the arguments. Naruto surpassing his predecessors can mean a number of things. Simply having become a true Sage doesn't place Minato's mastery on the same level as Naruto's, and if you really believe that such is the case, then you quite simply haven't paid attention to much of this manga. That's like assuming all people that hold the Rinnegan or the Mangekyou Sharingan should display similar power and mastery. We even just recently learned that the pattern of your Mangekyou Sharingan enhances specific abilities.


----------



## Addy (Feb 25, 2014)

Hiei312 said:


> that's Hidan who said that
> 
> you're probably thinking of when Naruto was trying to take CS Sasuke back to Konoha...he said something like
> 
> "even if i have to break your arms and legs and drag you back to konoha, i won't stop"



ah man


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 25, 2014)

Hiei312 said:


> that's Hidan who said that
> 
> you're probably thinking of when Naruto was trying to take CS Sasuke back to Konoha...he said something like
> 
> "even if i have to break your arms and legs and drag you back to konoha, i won't stop"



Actually Addy is right, Naruto said that before he met Sasuke in Oro's lair.


----------



## handsock (Feb 25, 2014)

SageEnergyMode said:


> It was even potentially hinted at before by Fukasaku. If Jiraiya believed that the Fourth Hokage was the "destined child," who would go on to save the entire shinobi world, there's no way Jiraiya wouldn't have made certain that Minato of all people knew Sage Mode. The very first moment Naruto used Sage Mode in Minato's presence, he mentioned his knowledge of Jiraiya's Sage Mode. So, love it or hate it, Minato knew about Sage Mode, knew Jiraiya had such a power, and now we know Minato himself has it. People need to learn to deal with it instead of whining. What's done is done.



Tbh Sakura needs to bust out slug sage mode and just merge with Naruto's body. Hopefully he won't retain her tits though while fighting with the strength of 1000 Sakura's.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 25, 2014)

If you re-read the 10+ chapters of Naruto's sage Mode training you will notice Minato is not mentioned once, yet Naruto's is compared to Jiraiya's progress countless times. I makes no sense that Minato is a Sage, let alone a perfect Sage. Being a Sage could possibly be plausible, but a perfect sage is ridiculous. Pa Frog Sage even specifically says that only Naruto & Jiraiya were brought there to train because they had enormous chakra.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 25, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> why would fukasaku say "you have surpassed those before u"   if minato achieved THE SAME FEAT/ A PERFECT SM????



.

It would just mean if Minato achieved perfect sage at age 25.

Naruto achieved it at age 15.

Naruto learned it faster, and at a younger age than anyone.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Feb 25, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> If you re-read the 10+ chapters of Naruto's sage Mode training you will notice Minato is not mentioned once, yet Naruto's is compared to Jiraiya's progress countless times. I makes no sense that Minato is a Sage, let alone a perfect Sage. Being a Sage could possibly be plausible, but a perfect sage is ridiculous. Pa Frog Sage even specifically says that only Naruto & Jiraiya were brought there to train because they had enormous chakra.



Good point, but literally nobody informed Naruto of his father, or that he was the Fourth's son. Clearly it was a huge secret, hence why he had his mother's last name, and not his father's. I'm not saying that Fukasaku had to say that Naruto was the fourth's son to tell him the fourth was a sage, but it makes total sense that Fukasaku would focus on the person that Naruto

#1 Actually knew best and loved
#2 Had just recently lost
#3 And who fought against the opponent that he was preparing Naruto to face.

At no point did it seem necessary to really say, "Oh, by the way, the Fourth Hokage was a Sage also, an even better Sage than Jiraiya." You obviously don't put down the person that Naruto idolizes fresh after his death. Fukasaku, even while knowing that Jiraiya hadn't perfected it, wanted to show Jiraiya the utmost respect regardless. Also, there was the scene in Tsunade's office right before they told Naruto Jiraiya had been killed in battle. Fukasaku was careful not to refer to himself as one of the two great Sages of Mybokuzan, instead choosing to clarify it by referring to himself as one of the two great Toad Sages. We all saw that as a showing of respect to Jiraiya, but it can also be seen as a showing of respect to both Jiraiya as well as the Fourth Hokage, who Fukasaku would have certainly known was a Sage as well.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 25, 2014)

Just before Naruto was summoned, Pa took out the contract which had Jiraiya, Naruto, and Minato's name.

And a lot of Pa's comparison's to Jiraiya (which happened pretty much every chapter in a row for 10+ chapters) ws internal monologue. He didn't always comparer Naruto to JIraiya out loud. He could have compared them without having to state Minato was Naruto's father. They've compared him to him before that without mentioning it.Jiraiya & Tsunade had a big conversation about Minato, even mentioning Naruto, before Jiraiya died.


----------



## Shattering (Feb 25, 2014)

I'll change my prediction to Obito getting brutally killed, like a complete disintegration or something like that.

Wonder what happens if you shinra tensei with your hand inside somebody's chest, like sakura has right now 

That's all I want for Obito, nothing against him (lie) but I wanna see the plot moving on, we saw more things in 2-3 chapters without him than with Obito in the last 2 years, it's sad, die Obito, die.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't think what Obito is planning will have any effect because usualy when you see the main villain this calm it means that he has something else up his sleeve. Obito's plan will backfire on him and he looses both the Rinnegan and Yin Kurama.


----------



## Addy (Feb 25, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I don't think what Obito is planning will have any effect because usualy when you see the main villain this calm it means that he has something else up his sleeve. Obito's plan will backfire on him and he looses both the Rinnegan and Yin Kurama.


obito's plan will back fire simply because MEP has yet to be seen. 

it is villain law 101.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 25, 2014)

Addy said:


> obito's plan will back fire simply because MEP has yet to be seen.
> 
> it is villain law 101.



No not only that but we havent seen full Juubi 9 sharingan tomoe form yet. It would be lame as hell if Kishi doesent show us the perfect Juubi final form that Rikudou fought agains


----------



## Addy (Feb 25, 2014)

†_Camorra_† said:


> No not only that but we havent seen full Juubi 9 sharingan tomoe form yet. It would be lame as hell if Kishi doesent show us the perfect Juubi final form that Rikudou fought agains



you still think the juubi we didn't see was final form? 

his final form is a tree as stated before by kyuubi. the one rs fought seems to be his mobile form which looks significantly weaker but....... it can move and has more move sets. however, unlike the one we saw, it would be beefier.

next your going to tell me "that jutsu" isn't chakra share or biju dama


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 25, 2014)

I wonder if Madara could survive having his heart ripped out.

It is possible, he could -

Tobi would have captured Naruto and Bee on the Turtle Island
Tobi would have captured Naruto and Bee on the Turtle Island
Tobi would have captured Naruto and Bee on the Turtle Island
Tobi would have captured Naruto and Bee on the Turtle Island


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 25, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I don't think what Obito is planning will have any effect because usualy when you see the main villain this calm it means that he has something else up his sleeve. Obito's plan will backfire on him and he looses both the Rinnegan and Yin Kurama.



It might have an effect but it won't do much. Surprisingly, the plot device of the RS weapons are working massively against him now. They offer both a way to save Naruto and a way to defeat Madara (with the former more likely) and were thrown out there only 1 chapter before Obito's move in a obvious moment of PnJ.

And more importantly, Madara's climb to power isn't over. The Madara that Naruto and Sasuke fight by default has to be stronger than the one Obito fights here. He can only get stronger by taking everything Obito has.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Feb 25, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> It might have an effect but it won't do much. Surprisingly, the plot device of the RS weapons are working massively against him now. They offer both a way to save Naruto and a way to defeat Madara (with the former more likely) and were thrown out there only 1 chapter before Obito's move in a obvious moment of PnJ.
> 
> And more importantly, Madara's climb to power isn't over. The Madara that Naruto and Sasuke fight by default has to be stronger than the one Obito fights here. He can only get stronger by taking everything Obito *has*.



If madara takes yin kurama, what will save naruto? I don't think rikudou treasures will have kyuubi's chakra.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 25, 2014)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> If madara takes yin kurama, what will save naruto? I don't think rikudou treasures will have kyuubi's chakra.



Yeah Kishi has writen himself into a corner because if he revives Naruto with Yin Kurama Madara wont ever become a complete Juubi Jinchuuriki, that would suck ass big time.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 25, 2014)

Obito has dat rinne tensei.

.


----------



## Harbour (Feb 25, 2014)

Predict the chapter 666: The Death God.

As an ultimate Minato uses Reverse Shiki Fuujin, which allow him to absorb the Death God and get unique soul abilities. Its the deadly jutsu, which make Minato the Death God for 5 minutes. He managed to rip off Madara's soul.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 25, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Predict the chapter 666: The Death God.
> 
> As an ultimate Minato uses Reverse Shiki Fuujin, which allow him to absorb the Death God and get unique soul abilities. Its the deadly jutsu, which make Minato the Death God for 5 minutes. He managed to rip off Madara's soul.



Naw if this were possible Minato would have done that against Kurama instead of loosing his soul to the Shinigami. But Minato could have higher levels of Hiraishin now thanks to Senjutsu.
Maybe Minato will be able to produce Hiraishin markings with a much wider area which would alow him to teleport more freely.


----------



## Bonds (Feb 25, 2014)

Or...maybe Minato will just continue to be over matched and irrelevant.


----------



## rac585 (Feb 25, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Obito has dat rinne tensei.
> 
> .



could rinnegan use multiple rinne tensei?


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 25, 2014)

Rac said:


> could rinnegan use multiple rinne tensei?



I don't know whether you mean if Rinnegan can revive several people at once or whether Obito can use it several times in a row, but the answer to both is yes. The penalty for RT is that it demands a piece of lifeforce from the user and the number of people revived is what determines the amount. So should Obito have full control over the Rinnegan despite whatever Black Zetsu then yes he could use it again. It would probably kill him in short order though if he brought back too many.


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 25, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> It would probably kill him in short order though if he brought back too many.



>Obito Uchiha
>dying

select one


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 25, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> >Obito Uchiha
> >dying
> 
> select one




If you hit the up button and the down button at the same time it is possible to select both. It's a bug in the system.


----------



## tkpirate (Feb 25, 2014)

well,the next chapter is quite predictable i think.it will be all Madara vs obito.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 25, 2014)

Sage of 6 Paths possible reveal.

6 paths , 6 rings on the staff , 6 treasure's of rikudou sennin

666 bitch's


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 25, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Obito has dat rinne tensei.
> 
> .



This...his using RT again has been foreshadowed for a long time. Now he can use it.

I have suspected that this will save Naruto (and maybe even Sasuke) for a while now and it's more and more likely. I just mentioned the RS tools because they are an undeniable catch.


----------



## eurytus (Feb 25, 2014)

If obito steals kurama and seals it inside naruto, he won't need to use rin tensei. Since he's already dying, Kishi doesn't actually have to use rinne tense to kill him


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 25, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> This...his using RT again has been foreshadowed for a long time. Now he can use it.
> 
> I have suspected that this will save Naruto (and maybe even Sasuke) for a while now and it's more and more likely. I just mentioned the RS tools because they are an undeniable catch.



Naruto isn't dead yet so RT isn't necessary. Just Obito transferring the other half of the Kyuubi plus what he stole from Madara would be more than enough.

Naturally the tools will be used and not just to bring to bring those memorable boobs back to the manga, but what exactly for remains to be seen. I'd say Madara isn't likely to fall for either of the tools and end up getting sealed. That would be too stupid even for Kishi. Zetsu however could end up getting sealed somehow.


----------



## Adagio (Feb 25, 2014)

If Obito ends up using RT for both Naruto _and_ Sasuke, I wonder what Kishi's motivation is behind the Mystery Foot Man.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2014)

No idea what's going to happen to be honest. I would prefer not to have another chapter entirely focused on Obito and Madara.


----------



## lain2501 (Feb 25, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I don't think what Obito is planning will have any effect because usualy when you see the main villain this calm it means that he has something else up his sleeve. Obito's plan will backfire on him and he looses both the Rinnegan and Yin Kurama.



crazy stuff, you really think kishi went through all the trouble to convert Obito so at the end it does something that has no effect whatsoever? only for showtime? come on, the turning point is now, obito and will of rin promise, he just said it last chapter, you can't escape the loop. Game over, Madara is on the verge of being defeated, it is happening now, wake up. The only question you should wonder now is how?

The only one who can troll Obito is Obito.


----------



## eurytus (Feb 25, 2014)

Adagio said:


> If Obito ends up using RT for both Naruto _and_ Sasuke, I wonder what Kishi's motivation is behind the Mystery Foot Man.



assuming that's kabuto, theoretically he can be redeemed in other ways cos he isn't dying, he can still fight. But saving a main character and indirectly contributes to the defeat of the villain seems more convenient. I don't think Obito will steal Kabuto's redemption with rinne tensei either.


----------



## jacamo (Feb 25, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I wonder if Madara could survive having his heart ripped out.
> 
> It is possible, he could -



haha this wouldnt surprise me..... some jutsu or whatever 

still hoping for super saiyan yamato to appear... good guy or bad guy

just say he absorbed the power of the thing that created all those zetsu... aka the statue, well i guess its not a statue anymore its that tree or flower


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 25, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> crazy stuff, you really think kishi went through all the trouble to convert Obito so at the end it does something that has no effect whatsoever? only for showtime? come on, the turning point is now, obito and will of rin promise, he just said it last chapter, you can't escape the loop.* Game over, Madara is on the verge of being defeated, it is happening now, wake up. *The only question you should wonder now is how?
> 
> The only one who can troll Obito is Obito.



You are not being serious, right?


----------



## Rosi (Feb 25, 2014)

†_Camorra_† said:


> I don't think what Obito is planning will have any effect because usualy when you see the main villain this calm it means that he has something else up his sleeve. Obito's plan will backfire on him and he looses both the Rinnegan and Yin Kurama.



So Kishi will make him fail in his redemption for the second time? 

Well, that doesn't sound bad actually. I'll have some more Obito left for the third attempt 




lain2501 said:


> crazy stuff, you really think kishi went through all the trouble to convert Obito so at the end it does something that has no effect whatsoever? only for showtime? come on, the turning point is now, obito and will of rin promise, he just said it last chapter, you can't escape the loop. Game over, Madara is on the verge of being defeated, it is happening now, wake up. The only question you should wonder now is how?
> 
> The only one who can troll Obito is Obito.



Not sure if srs. Madara certainly isn't getting defeated until Sauce and Naruto are back on their feet. I don't think Obito's redemption has anything to do with defeating Madara by himself anyway. He is saving Nardo.


----------



## lain2501 (Feb 25, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> You are not being serious, right?



Yes I am, wait and see


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 25, 2014)

Rosi said:


> So Kishi will make him fail in his redemption for the second time?
> 
> Well, that doesn't sound bad actually. I'll have some more Obito left for the third attempt



He is gonna make him stall Madara until Nardo is revived, that's his redemption, Naruto walking over his corpse on his way to becoming Hokage. Or he gets saved in the last second so our lord and savior Nardo doesn't have to walk over corpses on his was to Hokageship.


----------



## eurytus (Feb 25, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> Yes I am, wait and see



you don't get Kishi, he thinks the most glorious redemption for a TnJ villain is dying for Naruto


----------



## lain2501 (Feb 25, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> He is gonna make him stall Madara until Nardo is revived, that's his redemption, Naruto walking over his corpse on his way to becoming Hokage. Or he gets saved in the last second so our lord and savior Nardo doesn't have to walk over corpses on his was to Hokageship.



I am afraid that if you wanted to see Naruto beat down Madara you will have to wait some fan made parallel universe manga. Naruto did his job already with Sasuke, after getting one paneled by Madara, the last thing I expect for them is to come back on their feet to try to take down AGAIN Madara, nope aint happening to me, they have an other job and it will be related with that mysterious man.

Madara is now Obito's personal business. And it is much better this way, if it's to see Madara losing to power of friendship fusion with a rasengan, no thanks :/


----------



## eurytus (Feb 25, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> I am afraid that if you wanted to see Naruto beat down Madara you will have to wait some fan made parallel universe manga. Naruto did his job already with Sasuke, after getting one paneled by Madara, the last thing I expect for them is to come back on their feet to try to take down AGAIN Madara, nope aint happening to me, they have an other job and it will be related with that mysterious man.
> 
> Madara is now Obito's personal business. And it is much better this way, if it's to see Madara losing to power of friendship fusion with a rasengan, no thanks :/



you got to be joking, that's like saying because it's personal business between Nagato and Obito, therefore Naruto would not take down Obito


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 25, 2014)

Obito saveing Nardo. The main villain saveing the MC from the FV

Kishi managed to shit on tobi on such level... i doubt there is anything worst then this.


----------



## Klue (Feb 25, 2014)

Shin, I agree. Fuck is Kishi doing?


----------



## lain2501 (Feb 25, 2014)

eurytus said:


> you got to be joking, that's like saying because it's personal business between Nagato and Obito, therefore Naruto would not take down Obito



Not a good example, Nagato never had the chance to face Obito since he died right after being TnJ, well Konan did somehow  Anyway, to my taste it is a much better ending than a redundant fight with Naruto against 6 paths power. And how in the world can Naruto retrieve Kyuubi while Madara is standing? nonononon ain't happening, once Madara is out of order, then Naruto will be revived, looks better this way -_- And we have to go though all that ending talk between Obito and Kakashi, I don't think he'll just vanish in a final blow this way. RT incoming.


----------



## eurytus (Feb 25, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> Not a good example, Nagato never had the chance to face Obito since he died right after being TnJ, well Konan did somehow  Anyway, to my taste it is a much better ending than a redundant fight with Naruto against 6 paths power. And how in the world can Naruto retrieve Kyuubi while Madara is standing? nonononon ain't happening, once Madara is out of order, then Naruto will be revived, looks better this way -_-



If kishi thought it's important for Nagato to troll back at Obito, he'd have figured a way to do that. He didn't think it's important, neither did he let Konan succeed in getting back at Obito, cos kishi thought they shall all die and put their faith in Naruto. If Nagato never got the chance to get even with Obito, neither should Obito, he's not less manipulative than Madara.

bijuus can be just pulled out these days you know


----------



## PHAT Rasengan (Feb 25, 2014)

SageEnergyMode said:


> You clearly don't understand that there's different levels of mastery. Maybe Naruto pulls in far more natural energy at once than Minato or Jiraiya are capable of. That's a thing, too, in this manga.  Sometimes there's a different level of mastery that is understood, but not necessarily always spelled out for you. Fukasaku seemed genuinely impressed with the sheer quantity of natural energy that Naruto could pull in.
> 
> Not just any toad contractor... the Fourth Hokage isn't just ANY ninja with a toad contract. He's the friggin Fourth Hokage, one of the greatest ninjas Konoha has ever produced. Also, your argument for achieving perfect Sage Mode is not a very good one, because it's simple enough to assume that the Third knew everything about the First and Second, and yet he conveniently left out that Tobirama was the one who created Edo Tensei. Even Tobirama himself didn't mention back during the fight against the Third that he was the one who invented the jutsu. Information being left out isn't proof of your claims. You need direct evidence to totally contradict what we've learned, and even then it's possible for certain characters to not be fully  knowledgeable on all the facts, such as Naruto believing that it was his father who invented Hiraishin. Call it an asspull all you like, but the real issue is just that you can't bring yourself to acknowledge what is staring you dead in the face, that Minato obviously met the requirements to be a Sage and didn't just achieve Sage Mode, but achieved the level of a true Sage. That doesn't, however, have to mean that he's on the same level as Naruto, or are you seriously crazy enough to think that all Sages are somehow created equally.
> 
> ...






Well said, that pretty much settles it right there. I swear some people like to cry "plot hole! asspull!" before they even stop to consider the evidence.

Minato learned Sage Mode during his life. Get over it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 25, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Naruto isn't dead yet so RT isn't necessary. Just Obito transferring the other half of the Kyuubi plus what he stole from Madara would be more than enough.
> 
> Naturally the tools will be used and not just to bring to bring those memorable boobs back to the manga, but what exactly for remains to be seen. I'd say Madara isn't likely to fall for either of the tools and end up getting sealed. That would be too stupid even for Kishi. Zetsu however could end up getting sealed somehow.



Naruto should be dead. Sakura stopped pumping his heart.

Yea I said the sealing thing is unlikely. 


But didn't you just say that Obito won't be effective?  The problem with him stealing stuff from Madara is that it will technically make him weaker. That means Naruto will be fighting a weaker Madara than Obito did. That's seriously problematic. 

And Madara's interest in the other half of the kyuubi imples he needs it. I think MT is going to happen.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 25, 2014)

Klue said:


> Shin, I agree. Fuck is Kishi doing?



I dont really give a shit anymore but he really dosent care for the manga.

At this point he will draw anything if it sounds awesome to him. Screw the plot ! 


*PS.* Im waiting for Sasuke to fap to Nardo "Naruto your right i see the light" 

NF will burn and i will eat popcorn


----------



## Revolution (Feb 25, 2014)

Sasuke is fucked.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 25, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> crazy stuff, you really think kishi went through all the trouble to convert Obito so at the end it does something that has no effect whatsoever? only for showtime? come on, the turning point is now, obito and will of rin promise, he just said it last chapter, you can't escape the loop. Game over, Madara is on the verge of being defeated, it is happening now, wake up. The only question you should wonder now is how?
> 
> The only one who can troll Obito is Obito.



I have never seen a case where the main bad guy is calm in a situation like this and that he gets trolled in the end. Since Mugen Tsukiyomi hasnt started yet it was the worst time for Obito to make his move. Currently Madara's plot shield is far to strong, he is about to one panel Obito the same way he did with Sasuke.


----------



## eurytus (Feb 25, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I have never seen a case where the main bad guy is calm in a situation like this and that he gets trolled in the end. Since Mugen Tsukiyomi hasnt started yet it was the worst time for Obito to make his move. Currently Madara's plot shield is far to strong, he is about to one panel Obito the same way he did with Sasuke.



actually Obito's plot shield is stronger at the moment, cos he still needs to do his redemption. He's alive and well after having all bijuus and Gedo mazo extracted. Even Minato had to be trolled for his redemption. Minato had to lose kyuubi so that Obito can be the one who'll save naruto.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 25, 2014)

for next chapter. U_U

1- I hope Naruto return. 
2- Minato get trolled more (or maybe obito help him to get his arms back?)
3- I would love to see obito trolling madara, but I kinda doubt it. 
4- I hope Minato seals the GM's arm into Naruto (if he gets his arms back, which he should!)
5- Perhaps, we will know who the mysterious man is (even though I don't care)
6- maybe so teamwork against madara would be good.

I, however, feel that, that retard madara will spam more talk no jutsu. U_U


----------



## eurytus (Feb 25, 2014)

Shin said:


> Obito saveing Nardo. The main villain saveing the MC from the FV
> 
> Kishi managed to shit on tobi on such level... i doubt there is anything worst then this.



how is it more fucked up than Nagato? he's just following his own formula. Kishi has to justify Naruto's decision not to kill him in one way or another


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 25, 2014)

eurytus said:


> how is it more fucked up than Nagato? he's just following his own formula. Kishi has to justify Naruto's decision not to kill him in one way or another



Nagato had a good background and a good motivation and a logic plan in a real world. Also he was not the main villain...

And Nagato TNJ didnt last 1 year... ( thank god it was swift )

Nagato revived the people he killed he didnt help Nardo.... ( he could have gaved Nardo rinnegan or other BS stuff )

Etc etc etc.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh man people think Obito is going to defeat the main villain while the hero is out of the game?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 25, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh man people think Obito is going to defeat *the main villain* while the hero is out of the game?



Who said the strongest villain was the main one?


----------



## eurytus (Feb 25, 2014)

Shin said:


> Nagato had a good background and a good motivation and a logic plan in a real world. He was not the main villain...
> 
> And Nagato TNJ didnt last 1 year...
> 
> ...



It's not the much different, someone died, the he turned evil cos the world sucked. His plan was just oppression by fear, it's not exactly creative. Of course he helped Naruto, they're people of Naruto's village. It's Naruto's reward for TnJ him.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 25, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh man people think Obito is going to defeat the main villain while the hero is out of the game?



Depending on how long Naruto and Sasuke stay out Kishi will have to give Obito BS powers so that he holds his own somehow and when Madara gets tired of playing around and kicks Obito's ass Naruto and Sasuke will make a (literally) miraculous return.

Minato, Kakashi, and Gaara did show to be completely powerless against Madara so only Obito with Black Jinton can do something(as little as it may be) now.


----------



## eurytus (Feb 25, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Who said the strongest villain was the main one?



He is the main and only villain, obito is not even a villain anymore


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 25, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Depending on how long Naruto and Sasuke stay out Kishi will have to give Obito BS powers so that he holds his own somehow and when Madara gets tired of playing around and kicks Obito's ass Naruto and Sasuke will make a (literally) miraculous return.
> 
> Minato, Kakashi, and Gaara did show to be completely powerless against Madara so only Obito with Black Jinton can do something(as little as it may be) now.



It's obvious he will hold him off for half a chapter or two but to imply that he'll defeat Madara, as some people here are doing, is ridiculous.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 25, 2014)

i predict the return of the glorious ninja cats and their ninja cat granny cat


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 25, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh man people think Obito is going to defeat the *main villain *while the hero is out of the game?



Madara is FV , Obito is main villain in the story.

And you said Obito is going to use rinne tensei twice to revive nardo and sasuke your just as smart as the people saying Obito is going to defeat the FV 




eurytus said:


> It's not the much different, someone died, the he turned evil cos the world sucked. His plan was just oppression by fear, it's not exactly creative. Of course he helped Naruto, they're people of Naruto's village. It's Naruto's reward for TnJ him.



1. Nagato didnt turn evil cuz his parents died or that Yahiko died the guy clearly said its because ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) raped his country alot. And war always made the rain village cry... 

2. More creative then dream world

3. No he got the redemption of the villain like kishi does his redemption was saveing the people he killed.

Nardo's village ? You think Nagato revived the people he killed because that was Naruto's village ? 


Okay


----------



## Klue (Feb 25, 2014)

Shin said:


> Nagato had a good background and a good motivation and a logic plan in a real world. Also he was not the main villain...
> 
> And Nagato TNJ didnt last 1 year... ( thank god it was swift )
> 
> ...



Reviving the people he killed (Kakashi) didn't help Naruto?


----------



## eurytus (Feb 25, 2014)

Shin said:


> 1. Nagato didnt turn evil cuz his parents died or that Yahiko died the guy clearly said its because ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) raped his country alot. And war always made the rain village cry...



same with Obito, he thought the world always produced trash, and some character death were the trigger. It's written by the same guy after all.



> 2. More creative then dream world


dreamworld is more logical, cos most agree everlasting peace isn't feasible in the real world anyway.



> 3. No he got the redemption of the villain like kishi does his redemption was saveing the people he killed.
> 
> Nardo's village ? You think Nagato revived the people he killed because that was Naruto's village ?



He must've killed other people in other villages. but only Konoha was revived cos it's a reward for TnJ and forgiveness.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 25, 2014)

Klue said:


> Reviving the people he killed (Kakashi) didn't help Naruto?



Since when helping Konoha means helping Nardo.

Did nardo buy a village is he hokage yet 

Cmon klue


----------



## Klue (Feb 25, 2014)

Shin said:


> 1. Nagato didnt turn evil cuz his parents died or that Yahiko died the   guy clearly said its because ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) raped his country alot. And war   always made the rain village cry...



Yahiko's death was what clearly set him off. He gave up on the idea of true peace after that incident.

What are you talking about?


----------



## eurytus (Feb 25, 2014)

The mass revival made Naruto the village hero, of course he helped Naruto


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 25, 2014)

Klue said:


> Yahiko's death was what clearly set him off. He gave up on the idea of true peace after that incident.
> 
> What are you talking about?



How does yahiko changed his view. He still wanted peace by showing others the pain.

Feelings trough pain. The only change was that he was now inflicitng pain to others to get his pain understood.

Nagato plan was never true peace just a temporaly fix up



eurytus said:


> The mass revival made Naruto the village hero, of course he helped Naruto



No nardo made himself a hero by saveing konoha and their ass from nagato....



eurytus said:


> same with Obito, he thought the world always produced trash, and some character death were the trigger. It's written by the same guy after all.
> 
> 
> dreamworld is more logical, cos most agree everlasting peace isn't feasible in the real world anyway.
> ...



Your compareing rin with nagato ? Obito is a pile of shit and comparing nagato to him its an insult to a character that once gaved alot of feelings by killing jiraya and makeing everyone amazed by destoying konoha. ( Not even Tobi produced such amazing stuff )

Being a slave, a mindless zombie feed with illusions its logical ? 

For me it looks like Nagato finnaly understood Nardo and he wanted to fix the wrong he did. I dont see it like personaly helping nardo...


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Feb 25, 2014)

*Chapter 666: The True Sage*
Another zetsu appears from the ground and takes Obito's eye and restrains him. 
Obito: !!! there was another zetsu?
Madara:  I've always been 2 steps ahead of you. Now the time has finally come (put the other rinnegan in it's place) What!!!???
[A sudden explosion. Everyone's blown away]
Kakashi: Who is that?
Minato: Can you see anything Kakashi?
Kakashi: ...
-----------
? (Crouching next to Sasuke): ... A fool until the end Uchiha Madara.
-----------
Fodder: What's going on now? I feel I shouldn't be here
-----------
[The dust clears out and the person there is not Madara, but...]
Sakura: That's not Madara, who's that?
??: I'm Hagoromo Ootsuki, the man you humans refer to as the sage of six paths.
Obito: ... what happened to Madara?
Hagoromo:  He's dead.
Minato/Kakashi/Sakura: !!!
Hagoromo (looking at Obito): You were planning to use my power for your stupid moon eye plan, but you were the ones being used all along.
Obito: ! what are you talking about?
Hagoromo (smirking): the perfect world you want is impossible. Everyone will die when the flower on the tree blooms.
Editor's note: the real sage appears, but he's not the man everyone thought he was. Next chapter the truth about the past will be revealed!


----------



## Klue (Feb 25, 2014)

Shin said:


> Since when helping Konoha means helping Nardo.



Stopping Pain and ultimately converting Nagato lead to the revival of Konoha's shinobi and citizens - including a few close to Naruto. These actions made Naruto a hero and allowed him to gain the acknowledgement he craved for years.



Shin said:


> Did nardo buy a village is he hokage yet
> 
> Cmon klue



Umm, yeeeaah. Not sure what you're trying to say here.


----------



## Addy (Feb 25, 2014)

i predict orochimaru, the snake, the 666


----------



## eurytus (Feb 25, 2014)

Shin said:


> No nardo made himself a hero by saveing konoha and their ass from nagato....


no, he would've have failed as a savior, cos he would've failed to save half of the village. 




> Your compareing rin with nagato ? Obito is a pile of shit and comparing nagato to him its an insult to a character that once gaved alot of feelings by killing jiraya and makeing everyone amazed by destoying konoha. ( Not even Tobi produced such amazing stuff )



what? I'm comparing with Obito and Nagato in terms of their backstory and motivation, they're similar. which character you like more is a separate discussion



> Being a slave, a mindless zombie feed with illusions its logical ?


Obito wouldn't be a slave, he'd be the one in control of the dreamworld. Once you conclude that peace isn't possible with humans in the real world because humans with free will is trash, a dreamworld with zombies is logical.



> For me it looks like Nagato finnaly understood Nardo and he wanted to fix the wrong he did. I dont see it like personaly helping nardo...



Naruto didn't give him answer or solution, what's there to understand? If he had wanted to fix the wrong, he should've turned against Obito and freed the bijuus from Gedo Mazo, instead of just committing suicide


----------



## Klue (Feb 25, 2014)

Shin said:


> How does yahiko changed his view. He still wanted peace by showing others the pain.
> 
> Feelings trough pain. The only change was that he was now inflicitng pain to others to get his pain understood.
> 
> Nagato plan was never true peace just a temporaly fix up



Nagato and Yahiko were looking for peace by understanding the pain of others. Nagato gave up on that idea of true peace following Yahiko's death, there was an entire flashback dedicated to how Nagato (a fellow student of Jiraiya's teachings) turned out the way he did.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 25, 2014)

Klue said:


> Stopping Pain and ultimately converting Nagato lead to the revival of Konoha's shinobi and citizens - including a few close to Naruto. These actions made Naruto a hero and allowed him to gain the acknowledgement he craved for years.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, yeeeaah. Not sure what you're trying to say here.



My point was saveing konoha people its not helping nardo becuase its not his village he is not hokage or he didnt buy konoha.

Naruto was made the hero because he saved everyone from pain 

You way of thinking 

Dont have a job = Your poor
Your poor = You get ill
You get ill = You remain alone
You remain alone = Depresion
Depresion = Death

So you need to get a job...


----------



## Klue (Feb 25, 2014)

Shin said:


> My point was saveing konoha people its not helping nardo becuase its not his village he is not hokage or he didnt buy konoha.



Your logic doesn't make any fucking sense.

Naruto doesn't need to own it or lead it, just care about it. Naruto did not have to deal with the pain of losing Kakashi because Nagato revived him.



Shin said:


> Naruto was made the hero because he saved everyone from pain



And talked him into reviving the villagers.


----------



## eurytus (Feb 25, 2014)

Shin said:


> My point was saveing konoha people its not helping nardo becuase its not his village he is not hokage or he didnt buy konoha.
> 
> Naruto was made the hero because he saved everyone from pain
> 
> ...



that's like saying Obito saving naruto isn't helping naruto either, cos he's just righting his wrong, he helped madara collect the bijuus and indirectly helped him become Juubi Jin


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 25, 2014)

eurytus said:


> no, he would've have failed as a savior, cos he would've failed to save half of the village.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




People would have still made nardo the hero even if half of them where to die 

Comparing  Obito and Nagato in terms of their backstory and motivation* that is an EPIC FAIL right there * 

Real peace is possible nardo is going to make it. Naruto World logic

The book, the story was about never giveing up hope... The words Jiraya told Nagato where still preaty real.





Klue said:


> Nagato and Yahiko were looking for peace by understanding the pain of others. Nagato gave up on that idea of true peace following Yahiko's death, there was an entire flashback dedicated to how Nagato (a fellow student of Jiraiya's teachings) turned out the way he did.



Nagato still did that after Yahiko death then he switched to nuke weapon plan.

We had flashbacks of that to...


----------



## eurytus (Feb 25, 2014)

Shin said:


> People would have still made nardo the hero even if half of them where to die



not the same hero, "I won't let my comrades die", if the victory is at the expense of half of the village, naruto isn't the same character.



> Comparing  Obito and Nagato in terms of their backstory and motivation* that is an EPIC FAIL right there *



why? that's just an empty statement



> Real peace is possible nardo is going to make it. Naruto World logic.



but obito was being logical until he's brainwashed by narutoism.



> The book, the story was about never giveing up hope... The words Jiraya told Nagato where still preaty real.



by committing suicide, he gave up, there's nothing you can do when you're dead.


----------



## Jad (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeahhh....If I can see Team Gai in action this chapter


----------



## Klue (Feb 25, 2014)

Jad said:


> Yeahhh....If I can see Team Gai in action this chapter



I would love to see them......




Die.


----------



## rac585 (Feb 25, 2014)

^

team gai is forever naruto and kakashi's backup squad. they are immortal.


----------



## Harbour (Feb 25, 2014)

I hope we will see something really interesting and relevant, not comic relief guys with rikudou's tools.


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeahhh....If the barefoot man could get the rods out of Tobirama's ass


----------



## Addy (Feb 25, 2014)

Klue said:


> I would love to see them......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i would love to see them............





suck on uchiha sausages ck


----------



## tkpirate (Feb 25, 2014)

eurytus said:


> what? I'm comparing with Obito and Nagato in terms of their backstory and motivation, they're similar. which character you like more is a separate discussion



Nagato had a better backstory,and a valid reason for what he was doing.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 25, 2014)

My predictions:

-Obito extracts Yang Kurama from Madara and combines it with Yin Kurama, before transferring it to Naruto with hits full power restored.
-Obito managed to get some of the other chakra too for Naruto
-Madara beheads him just as he finishes and takes his eye
-Mysterious man is revealed
-Edo Hiruzen destroys Spiral Zetsu's mask.
-Sasuke awakens the Rinnegan


----------



## KCMNaruto (Feb 25, 2014)

source: Yagami1211

666 - 変装の悪魔
マダラはオビトを攻撃する。彼は逃げるようにオビトは、トラップをアクティブにします。
チームガイはオビトに到着します。さくらは生きナルトを維持しようとします。
タカはサスケに到着し、謎の男を攻撃する。謎の男が明らかにした。
マダラの激怒はその後カムイとオビト描かれ皆として爆破する。
オビト現れるマダラ攻撃。マダラは輪廻眼を取り、陰陽鞍馬を吸収する。

サイドテキスト：悪魔が現れる！

Google translation:

Devil in disguise - 666
Madara to attack Obito. The Obito, he activates the trap to flee.
Chimugai will arrive to Obito. Sakura will try to keep Naruto alive.
Hawk arrived in Sasuke, I will attack a man of mystery. Mystery man is revealed.
Rage of Madara to blow up as everyone is drawn Obito and then Kamui.
Madara attacks appear Obito. Take the Rinnegan, Madara absorbs the yin and yang Kurama.

Side text: devil appears!


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Feb 25, 2014)

KCMNaruto said:


> source: Yagami1211
> 
> 666 - 変装の悪魔
> マダラはオビトを攻撃する。彼は逃げるようにオビトは、トラップをアクティブにします。
> ...



Good translation = fake :sleepy

BUT!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



There is so much nothing... Just like what Kishi would write so i trust it 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I predict


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 25, 2014)

Yagami was _entirely_ wrong last time with his spoiler. As likely as most of that is, we have no reason to believe it's legitimate.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 25, 2014)

The devil appearing in chapter 666 might be Sage Kabuto with the horns and butsnake resemling devil's tail  This time a real butsnake shoved up Kabuto's anus


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 25, 2014)

How did google manage to translate Team Gai as "Chimugai"?


----------



## eurytus (Feb 25, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> Nagato had a better backstory,and a valid reason for what he was doing.



I already explained why in essence they're the same. Whether which one is better written is a matter of preference.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 25, 2014)

This chapter we will learn if Minato let himself get hit on purpose by Madara in order to tag Madara like when Tobirama let Juubito blitz him and taged him in the process. Or maybe even in chapter 667.


----------



## eurytus (Feb 25, 2014)

KCMNaruto said:


> source: Yagami1211
> 
> 666 - 変装の悪魔
> マダラはオビトを攻撃する。彼は逃げるようにオビトは、トラップをアクティブにします。
> ...



why would obito try to flee?
and all these drama comes to nothing, Madara still gets both kurama?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 25, 2014)

That spoiler didnt make sense. Madara already has Yang Kurama


----------



## Addy (Feb 25, 2014)

that spoiler makes no sense because it has good grammer 

also, didn't even say who the mystery man is > mystery man is revealed


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 25, 2014)

Addy said:


> that spoiler makes no sense because it has good grammer
> 
> also, didn't even say who the mystery man is > mystery man is revealed



Mystery man is the Deviru ?


----------



## Addy (Feb 25, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Mystery man is the Deviru ?



you mean la diablo himself? plausible 

although, how would kushina res herself


----------



## rac585 (Feb 25, 2014)

chimugai for best chimu.


----------



## Windowgazer (Feb 25, 2014)

Not that his was the best anyway, but Kishimoto's art took a hit this week


----------



## Addy (Feb 25, 2014)

Rac said:


> chimugai for best chimu.



seems to be gai


----------



## Addy (Feb 25, 2014)

Windowgazer said:


> Not that his was the best anyway, but Kishimoto's art took a hit this week



i think this is an improvement!!!!!!!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 25, 2014)

What the hell is going on in that fake spoilerpic?

Is Minato protecting Madara now? I wouldn't put it past him.


----------



## Addy (Feb 25, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> What the hell is going on in that fake spoilerpic?
> 
> Is Minato protecting Madara now? I wouldn't put it past him.



kakashi "what the?"
minato "it's all part of my plan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

then minato stabs madara, takes all his powers and laughs maniacally "i am the real FV"

kakashi "oh no, i didn't see it coming "


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 25, 2014)

holy shit i just realized....madara is faster than hirashin 

what the actual fuck


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 25, 2014)

I also like how Obito still has his black hand, which means Madara is controlling part of him still. He's probably killing Naruto by accident.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 25, 2014)

Did anybody predicted the shingami ? It looks like satan so 666


I predict that shit to.


----------



## lain2501 (Feb 25, 2014)

I predict that something is gonna happen with that Obito's staff


----------



## Harbour (Feb 25, 2014)

Predict Minato and Kakashi back up Obito.


----------



## Saturnine (Feb 25, 2014)

Seriously, Obito should just die already


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 25, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> I predict that something is gonna happen with that Obito's staff



The staff will go up his ass.

Hancock style.


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 25, 2014)

*walks in at least six hours before early spoilers, hoping in vain for Evil's games*


----------



## Addy (Feb 25, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> I predict that something is gonna happen with that Obito's staff



yeah, madara is gonna stick it right in obito's ass


----------



## vered (Feb 25, 2014)

i suspect Obito will meet his end in this chapter for good this time,but he will manage to do something to save Naruto at least.
Madara will succeed in regaining  his eye by the end of the chapter.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 25, 2014)

Addy said:


> yeah, madara is gonna stick it right in obito's ass



We posted the same thing


----------



## Addy (Feb 25, 2014)

Shin said:


> We posted the same thing


it seems our hate for obito is uniting our minds


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 25, 2014)

That puny staff gets broken like a twig. Obito aint doin much


----------



## ThomasMRiddle (Feb 25, 2014)

Hopefully Obitio talks Madara out of his evil ways and together they become Hokage.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 25, 2014)

I predict Obito being awesome. Well, that's nothing new. He is awesome in every chapter he is in.





Saturnine said:


> Seriously, Obito should just die already


lelno 


That's the weirdest thing that can come out of Kakashi fan's mouth. Aren't you on some cool combos?


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 25, 2014)

I predict some epic friendly fire from Minato


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 25, 2014)

I have a feeling that evil and his spoilers will be here just because its evil and 666.


----------



## Addy (Feb 25, 2014)

Shin said:


> I have a feeling that evil and his spoilers will be here just because its evil and 666.



  i have a feeling i will see orochimaru again 


seriously, kishi must not waste a 666 chapter


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 25, 2014)

If Kishi wants to write an epic Obito comeback he should have him crush Madara's Rinnegan eye Card Crusher style before giving the pille of shit remains to him.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 25, 2014)

Orochimaru is on stand by his waiting for sasuke wind.

He even said is this the end of his wind ?

Oro could play a role latter after madara. But I doubt he will be a important villain again.


----------



## Jizznificent (Feb 25, 2014)

Addy said:


> i have a feeling i will see orochimaru again
> 
> 
> seriously, kishi must not waste a 666 chapter


sakura will ride naruto, and that is how he'll be revived. 

yep, that's 666 alright.


----------



## Addy (Feb 25, 2014)

Jizznificent said:


> sakura will ride naruto, and that is how he'll be revived.
> 
> yep, that's 666 alright.



the pink thing breeding? 


that is mentioned in the last verse when describing the apocalypse


----------



## Rosi (Feb 25, 2014)

Ah, the good old times when people thought this manga would end at chapter 666 as Kishi's tribute to his brother


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 25, 2014)

time to see obito get wrecked


----------



## Addy (Feb 25, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Ah, the good old times when people thought this manga would end at chapter 666 as Kishi's tribute to his brother


actually, he did make a tribute to his brother's latest manga with naurto and sasuke's fighting style in kyuubi mode and EMS.

you can't find the chapters online but i own them. there is a fight scene where one character uses hand like things such as naruto's kyuubi mode fighting another character using ameterasu like arrows. infact, both turn to naruto 4tk like beings.

was surprised to be honest but totally worth it.


----------



## Near67 (Feb 25, 2014)

I predict the golden boy getting his ass kicked once again


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 25, 2014)

Addy said:


> yeah, madara is gonna stick it right in obito's ass



Just like Hashirama did to him with his wood god.


----------



## Addy (Feb 25, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Just like Hashirama did to him with his wood god.


but madara liked that so how is that a loss?......... obito wont


----------



## kingcools (Feb 25, 2014)

i suspect further flashbacks of obito's ambitions/rin, big yawnfest


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Feb 25, 2014)

KCMNaruto said:


> *Hawk arrived in Sasuke, I will attack a man of mystery*. Mystery man is revealed.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm going to post it again hoping someone picks up on it and responds this time



j0hnni_ said:


> Btw, is there anyone here who thinks Killer Bee is going to survive courtesy of Samehada giving him Bijuu chakra   back? (both from 8-tails or others since Bee fought the Jinchuuriki with it)? I don't know if it was debated before....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 25, 2014)

I think Kishi forgot about KB, to be honest.


----------



## Klue (Feb 25, 2014)

†_Camorra_† said:


> If Kishi wants to write an epic Obito comeback he should have him crush Madara's Rinnegan eye Card Crusher style before giving the pille of shit remains to him.



No!

The Rinnegan is too precious. And we'll have to deal with "he wasn't at full power" arguments for all time.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 25, 2014)

Well, at least his defeat would be less asspulish


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 25, 2014)

kingcools said:


> i suspect further flashbacks of obito's ambitions/rin, big yawnfest


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 25, 2014)

Offtopic. Does anyone know if Ohana still post the spoilers beforehand ?


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 25, 2014)

yo what happened to that bitch?


----------



## rac585 (Feb 25, 2014)

killer bee is gone for good. he just... died.

no flashbacks or nothing. he received a true fodder's sendoff.


----------



## Harbour (Feb 25, 2014)

Or we will see in the end of the battle how the last remain tentacle poofed and Bee comes out with "i dont give a darn" face.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 25, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> yo what happened to that bitch?



Got stuck infront of the toilet because nail polish hasnt dried out? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## GoDMasteR (Feb 25, 2014)

Rac said:


> killer bee is gone for good. he just... died.
> 
> no flashbacks or nothing. he received a true fodder's sendoff.



naaah... Killer B is still alive.. When Madara was pulling all the bijuus in chapter 660, Otto just cut off one of his tentacles by itself. Most surely,  Bee did another replace trick, like when he used that trick for misleading Sasuke during Hachibi saga


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 25, 2014)

Don't know if fake... 

(SPOILER)


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 25, 2014)

Obviously a fake.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Feb 25, 2014)

See as Obitio is the only one that can save Naruto now. It very ;likley he will send Madara away to his lego land for a few moments. As I dont see how Obitio can save naruto so long as Madara is right there.


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 25, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Obviously a fake.



Well how can you be so sure about it? Not doubting, just asking.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 25, 2014)

No source and from an extremely suspicious website. Unsourced text spoilers are never legitimate.At least not that I recall.

That and Kakashi/Obito teamup. Such fan dreams.


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 25, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> That and Kakashi/Obito teamup. Such fan dreams.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 25, 2014)

^


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 25, 2014)

I predict most of the forum being wrong again like always. 

- With that said Obito will be alive, he'll contend with Madara, chapter has Obito looking good
- Mystery man is revealed

That's all we'll see.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Feb 25, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> naaah... Killer B is still alive.. When Madara was pulling all the bijuus in chapter 660, Otto just cut off one of his tentacles by itself. Most surely,  Bee did another replace trick, like when he used that trick for misleading Sasuke during Hachibi saga


What would single tentacle even do? Extraction = death. Bee's dead. Deal with it 
Though, if he's actually alive he's a scumbag for helping Naruto or telling Kurama to cut off one of his tails too. It would've saved us the last 5 chapters


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm unsure about Obito's role. I don't know if he'll end up fighting Madara or using the opportunity to help Naruto out. 

I am more than sure that the mystery man is Kabuto. Now I think his intentions will be revealed. On one hand the flashbacks in his last battle imply his turn to good, on the other hand Karin's senses suggest he's still evil. If it is the latter, then he'll probably be converted sometime later. 

Though Kabuto appearing when things seem bad for Naruto/Sasuke seems like he's the guy who is meant to save the day. However we cannot ignore Kishimoto's unpredictability lately, from Madara's revival to becoming Juubi Jinchuriki to Zetsu gaining Kurama to Obito regaining his Yin-Yang staff to even Minato obtaining Sage Mode... There is also that to consider.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 25, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I'm unsure about Obito's role. I don't know if he'll end up fighting Madara or using the opportunity to help Naruto out.
> 
> I am more than sure that the mystery man is Kabuto. Now I think his intentions will be revealed. On one hand the flashbacks in his last battle imply his turn to good, on the other hand Karin's senses suggest he's still evil. If it is the latter, then he'll probably be converted sometime later.
> 
> Though Kabuto appearing when things seem bad for Naruto/Sasuke seems like he's the guy who is meant to save the day. However we cannot ignore Kishimoto's unpredictability lately, from Madara's revival to becoming Juubi Jinchuriki to Zetsu gaining Kurama to Obito regaining his Yin-Yang staff to even Minato obtaining Sage Mode... There is also that to consider.



Kabuto is unlikely to save both, especially considering where he is.

Kabuto saving Sasuke and Obito saving Naruto would be a parallulz moment, and we all know Kishi loves those.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 25, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kabuto is unlikely to save both, especially considering where he is.
> 
> Kabuto saving Sasuke and Obito saving Naruto would be a parallulz moment, and we all know Kishi loves those.



I didn't necessarily mean that Kabuto would save Naruto, rather he'd be a big difference maker. Seeing as his appearance (alongside Obito's surprise) happen to be at points which would imply they'd be difference makers.

Not necessarily ending the conflict, but he (rather "they") will be pivotal in turning the tide.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 25, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> That and Kakashi/Obito teamup. Such fan dreams.


----------



## Netabare4You (Feb 25, 2014)

Possible Spoiler in Japanese Website


----------



## Gabe (Feb 25, 2014)

BatoKusanagi said:


> What would single tentacle even do? Extraction = death. Bee's dead. Deal with it
> Though, if he's actually alive he's a scumbag for helping Naruto or telling Kurama to cut off one of his tails too. It would've saved us the last 5 chapters



the gold and silver brothers got chakra from the kyuubi after eating it. bee could do the same if he consumed the tentacle. also obito was able to revive the juubi with one tentacle why can the same not happen to bee. he could survive by having one tentacle giving him chakra. like obito said something like it may not be all of the hachibi but it still has the similar chakra and that was all that was needed to revive the juubi. same could be true for a jin.

i think madara will tell obito he set u the whole rin ordeal to make obito become disillusion with life and follow his plans to create a genjutsu world. this will get obito worked up and attack madara without thinking causing him to lose the eye or the yin chakra.


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 25, 2014)

Netabare4You said:


> Possible Spoiler in Japanese Website



Why do people keep mistaking predictions for spoilers? Just because it's written in Japanese doesn't make it legit.


----------



## Harbour (Feb 25, 2014)

> View Post
> Possible Spoiler in Japanese Website
> Sakura telling him that she's also a member of Team 7.


White-haired Kagami for the MP?


----------



## Netabare4You (Feb 25, 2014)

looks like MP is Kabuto


----------



## Netabare4You (Feb 25, 2014)

Dude, I am Japanese which means I can READ Japanese


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 25, 2014)

> Obito ' damn boobs! 」



Okay well at least that fake had a funny line or two.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Feb 25, 2014)

Gabe said:


> the gold and silver brothers got chakra from the kyuubi after eating it. bee could do the same if he consumed the tentacle. also obito was able to revive the juubi with one tentacle why can the same not happen to bee. he could survive by having one tentacle giving him chakra. like obito said something like it may not be all of the hachibi but it still has the similar chakra and that was all that was needed to revive the juubi. same could be true for a jin.


EXTRACTION = DEATH. It's not that hard 
Cutting that tentacle may have just been a way to release Bee instead of having also absorbed by GM.
And like I said, if he's alive, he's a scumbag for not letting Naruto in on his plan and remaining off-panel all these chapters.


----------



## Klue (Feb 25, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> That and Kakashi/Obito teamup. Such fan dreams.



Kakashi/Obito Susanoo is a sad dream which shall become reality. The bucket which will catch my puke is already prepared.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 25, 2014)

I just wanna see our two stars get back into action and give Madara the fight of his life already. 

Actually, moreso Naruto than Sasuke, but whatever.


----------



## letmesleepbeach (Feb 25, 2014)

Obito Uses the reaper death seal on Madara, Makes Naruto the ten tail jinchuriki?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 25, 2014)

The manga is quite refreshing with Naruto incapable of speech.

I don't think he will be revived this chapter. 667 is more likely.


----------



## ch1p (Feb 25, 2014)

BatoKusanagi said:


> What would single tentacle even do? Extraction = death. Bee's dead. Deal with it
> Though, if he's actually alive he's a scumbag for helping Naruto or telling Kurama to cut off one of his tails too. It would've saved us the last 5 chapters



Man, will you be surprised.


----------



## Klue (Feb 25, 2014)

PikaCheeka, that's a good point. But Obito is corny enough to cover for Naruto - if the ending of last week's chapter is anything to go by.

**Pukes**


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 25, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> The manga is quite refreshing with Naruto incapable of speech.



Quiet Naruto is the best Naruto. 

But I'm afraid Obito is just substituting him until he's revived.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 25, 2014)

God I've never looked forward to a chapter less, considering the chances of it just being Obito and Madara angst is so high, it's almost inconceivable that it's anything else.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 25, 2014)

BatoKusanagi said:


> EXTRACTION = DEATH. It's not that hard
> Cutting that tentacle may have just been a way to release Bee instead of having also absorbed by GM.
> And like I said, if he's alive, he's a scumbag for not letting Naruto in on his plan and remaining off-panel all these chapters.



kishi loves his flashbacks if he would have died we would have had one by now. kishi would never miss that opportunity. plus kurama had another plan for naruto that would have made him more powerful that having a single tentacle if minato had not be sealing while flashbacking.


----------



## Abz (Feb 25, 2014)

You better watch out...
you better not cry...
you better not pout..i'm telling you why....
Kishi's gonna fuck-up ..this time... eventhoughhehasdonesobefore
he'll troll this week ...
troll next week...
insanity in this forum would have reached it's peak...
Kishi's gonna fuck up this weeekk
he sees you when you're freaking....out
He knows when you're hating ..
He knows if you are mad or sad...
So man up for fucking-sake...

Oh, you better watch out! kishi
You better not cry..
You better start running if this chapter is shite!
cuz we will all be catching..
the next flight!


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 25, 2014)

My hype has died down. So I'm mentally prepared for disappointment.


----------



## Raventhal (Feb 25, 2014)

BatoKusanagi said:


> EXTRACTION = DEATH. It's not that hard
> Cutting that tentacle may have just been a way to release Bee instead of having also absorbed by GM.
> And like I said, if he's alive, he's a scumbag for not letting Naruto in on his plan and remaining off-panel all these chapters.



He could be using his sword to heal himself.  I mean Hole in chest = death but Kisame survived.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 25, 2014)

cmon madara, take back ur eye and the nine tails already


----------



## handsock (Feb 25, 2014)

letmesleepbeach said:


> Obito Uses the reaper death seal on Madara, Makes Naruto the ten tail jinchuriki?



In the meantime, Orochimaru's clone he sent to keep tabs on Sasuke when everyone was distracted by Madara takes over his body with senjutsu cells now in his possession unlocking the Rinnegan once he takes Sasuke's body. Yes, that's Orochimaru's foot. Clone foot. ;D


----------



## ch1p (Feb 25, 2014)

expecting some stupid reference to his bro's manga.


----------



## Windowgazer (Feb 25, 2014)

Am I the only one actually excited to see what Obito can actually do? I know that his character has been poorly written but I couldn't help be excited when turn to his old self. Perhaps I see Obito as more improved version of Naruto. He can argue his case better than the blond ninja, who has no strong argument but Kishi bestowed him the power of one.

For all I care, Naruto can be sleeping until Madara is defeated.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 25, 2014)

@Raventhal

Off topic, but my god your sig is so much cooler than the actual Juubi


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 25, 2014)

Windowgazer said:


> Am I the only one actually excited to see what Obito can actually do? I know that his character has been poorly written but I couldn't help be excited when turn to his old self. Perhaps I see Obito as more improved version of Naruto. He can argue his case better than the blond ninja, who has no strong argument but Kishi bestowed him the power of one.\.



Obito is going to do better than most of NF thinks. 

The majority of this site is always wrong so since most are thinking Obito will be one-shotted it's going to be completely the other way around. Obito's going to go all out here and then finally get defeated when Naruto and Sasuke are ready. Naruto and Sasuke will be out for at least some extra chapters so expect Obito shining until then. Obito is their last defense. He's not going to be taken out right now. Hell, expect Madara to make some comments about "Obito surpassing his expectations" or at least some comments about Obito actually doing some damage. 

It's about to get real.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Feb 25, 2014)

SO are you guys ready for the spoiler? Or do I just let you wait till the chapter comes out?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 25, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> SO are you guys ready for the spoiler? Or do I just let you wait till the chapter comes out?


Depends on whether or not you're ready to post actual proof.


----------



## Virgofenix (Feb 25, 2014)

Naruto's pretty weaksauce on extraction. Kushina was still conscious after getting the Kyuubi extracted from her AND giving childbirth. Minato's fail genes are obviously at fault.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 25, 2014)

Virgofenix said:


> Naruto's pretty weaksauce on extraction. Kushina was still conscious after getting the Kyuubi extracted from her AND giving childbirth. Minato's fail genes are obviously at fault.


It doesn't make sense that Kurama got extracted from Naruto _anyway_. His Biju Mode is just a _chakra construct,_ an Avatar of the real Kurama inside him. It was explicitly said just to be chakra. Yet...Madara just could yank it off? 

Why couldn't Kishimoto do the logical thing and just say he took the Avatar and drained Naruto's chakra, leaving him on the brink of death but still having Kurama inside him?


----------



## Virgofenix (Feb 25, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> It doesn't make sense that Kurama got extracted from Naruto _anyway_. His Biju Mode is just a _chakra construct,_ an Avatar of the real Kurama inside him. It was explicitly said just to be chakra. Yet...Madara just could yank it off?
> 
> Why couldn't Kishimoto do the logical thing and just say he took the Avatar and drained Naruto's chakra, leaving him on the brink of death but still having Kurama inside him?



The chakra is the Kyuubi, itself, I think. Don't wanna go technical here.

Anyway, I'll be watching Archer ep 5 before the chapter comes out. Just finished watching the latest ep of Top Gear. It's just a fun day.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 25, 2014)

Maybe at the end of the chapter Sasuke will show up in a cloud of smoke. The cloud begins to fade and it reveals Kabuto beside him and behind them stands the Uchiha Clan brought back through Edo Tensei to battle Madara.



Klue said:


> Yahiko's death was what clearly set him off. He gave up on the idea of true peace after that incident.
> 
> What are you talking about?



It really annoys me when people actually think or seriously argue the death of the stray dog he found and kept close after meeting Konan and Yahiko played a role in his insanity on the same level that Yahiko's death or his parents's had.



†_Camorra_† said:


> If Kishi wants to write an epic Obito comeback he should have him crush Madara's Rinnegan eye Card Crusher style before giving the pille of shit remains to him.



Or he could make Obito use the eye to Edo Tensei Izuna. We've been hearing of him quite a lot in this volume and how only he could probably stop Madara in his tracks. If Hashirama really has never understodd that aspect about Madara and niether Sasuke has enough resemblance with Izuna nor with what he stood for in that case I can only think then that Madara's brother himself stands a good chance at reasoning with him.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Feb 25, 2014)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Depends on whether or not you're ready to post actual proof.



The last 2 chapters that I made a spoiler and was actually the last post I made in the spoiler thread was Exactly that happen in the manga. Oro doing stuff, the 2 things of rikudo and I even went one step ahead and say 2 2 number 2 there are 2 things. 

 So lets say I'm lucky giving the spoiler or maybe theres more to that.


----------



## BroKage (Feb 25, 2014)

Predicting the Rinnegan plotline to be dragged out and mystery man to still not be revealed. Just like last week.


----------



## Klue (Feb 25, 2014)

Predicting Rinnegan Sasuke this week. It's time bitches.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 25, 2014)

What a quiet chapter release day, Kishimoto definitely going to release a good chapter now


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 25, 2014)

Klue said:


> Predicting Rinnegan Sasuke this week. It's time bitches.


Shh. Quiet before Blinx hears you. He might get upset.


----------



## Klue (Feb 25, 2014)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Shh. Quiet before Blinx hears you. He might get upset.



His rage is welcomed; his tears even more so.


----------



## Ghost14 (Feb 25, 2014)

Weapon said:


> What a quiet chapter release day, Kishimoto definitely going to release a good chapter now



Nah, if it were good Evil would have come by already.  Looks like we'll be dragging everything out for another chapter.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 25, 2014)

I hope your art teacher gave you a B for this. 

You didn't color it at all.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 25, 2014)

Madara is going to get Space-Time raped.

Minato - Kakashi - Obitoast.

Together...all Madz will see is blurs and flashes of light.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 25, 2014)

That actually looks really cool. But I doubt that's gonna happen...


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 25, 2014)

I like how that mode is a physical downgrade from how Naruto's previous one looked.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 25, 2014)

Abz said:


> You better watch out...
> you better not cry...
> you better not pout..i'm telling you why....
> Kishi's gonna fuck-up ..this time... eventhoughhehasdonesobefore
> ...


Nice song...it described Kishi and his trolling so well and it was beautifully written...I need a moment...


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 25, 2014)

it'll be a decent chapter as long as obito doesnt continue to run his fucking mouth, and none of those filler characters are shown


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 25, 2014)

Today it very quite.
I wonder if kishi will do something reminiscent of the manga of his brother.


----------



## Virgofenix (Feb 25, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Today it very quite.
> I wonder if kishi will do something reminiscent of the manga of his brother.



What happens in it? I don't mind getting spoiled. It was called O-parts right?


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 25, 2014)

I already posted this on the chapter 665 discussion thread, but I feel the need to post this again...

WHO'S THAT POKEMON? 
  
I doubt they will show the mystery man this chapter either...but I still wanted to post this for laughs!


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 25, 2014)

Virgofenix said:


> What happens in it? I don't mind getting spoiled. It was called O-parts right?



O parts was the name given to it for the western world, its real name its related to the number of this chapter's number:
{x}


----------



## Weapon (Feb 25, 2014)

Well, maybe the mystery man or Spiral Zetsu is the *third Senju brother*.

Chapter 666.

666 Satan "Freed Jio" 





That hair


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 25, 2014)

mystery man will most def be shown in 667 if not 666 since 667 is the volume ender.

though I feel like kishi is obligated to make 666 awesome simply by chapter number alone.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 25, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Today it very quite.
> *I wonder if kishi will do something reminiscent of the manga of his brother.*



Would be cool if Obito died like Kujaku, make him badass.


----------



## Benzaiten (Feb 25, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Well, maybe the mystery man or Spiral Zetsu is the *third Senju brother*.
> 
> Chapter 666.
> 
> ...


I'm actually hoping for a 666 Satan reference and even if you're half-joking, I'm actually cool with this theory (not that the third bro is Jio Freed ofc but that Kishi's going to make a reference through the third brother's hairstyle or Zetsu's half dark half white appearance). It makes sense.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 25, 2014)

Benzaiten said:


> I'm actually hoping for a 666 Satan reference and even if you're half-joking, I'm actually cool with this theory (not that the third bro is Jio Freed ofc but that Kishi's going to make a reference through the third brother's hairstyle or Zetsu's half dark half white appearance). It makes sense.



I've honestly been thinking about this for awhile now, but to reintroduce him it would have to make sense. The thing that makes me think it could maybe be him is because he could of been there and saved Madara.

I never posted this possibility because there isn't a lot to back it up and support it.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 25, 2014)

666 satan was good until it was rushed in the end. hate that it does not have an anime there were rumors of one coming a few years ago. but no hope anymore.

i think kishi may just have a cover page even if not colored relating to his brothers manga or a reference.


----------



## Virgofenix (Feb 25, 2014)

Gabe said:


> 666 satan was good until it was rushed in the end. hate that it does not have an anime there were rumors of one coming a few years ago. but no hope anymore.
> 
> i think kishi may just have a cover page even if not colored relating to his brothers manga or a reference.



Same thing happening to Naruto right now. All these dropped elite-level fights: Hashi vs. Madara, Tobirama vs. Madara. When Naruto was fighting Madara, we all wondered what the alliance was doing and suddenly we find that they've been fighting a Zetsu.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 25, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Well, maybe the mystery man or Spiral Zetsu is the *third Senju brother*.
> 
> Chapter 666.
> 
> ...


I agree with Benzaiten that this isn't a bad prediction. It could make sense...


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 25, 2014)

666 illuminati.


----------



## letmesleepbeach (Feb 25, 2014)

It could be shisui.

He never died, look what itachi said to naruto.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 25, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


>


OMG, I saw this on tumblr.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 25, 2014)

That's an anime error.


----------



## Jad (Feb 25, 2014)

letmesleepbeach said:


> It could be shisui.
> 
> He never died, look what itachi said to naruto.
> 
> ...



 How do you think Danzou got Shisui's eye? -_-


----------



## Weapon (Feb 25, 2014)

letmesleepbeach said:


> It could be shisui.



He's a logical possibility for both Spiral Zetsu and Mystery Man but it's probably just going to be Yamato / Kabuto.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 25, 2014)

Weapon said:


> He's a logical possibility for both Spiral Zetsu and Mystery Man but it's probably just going to be Yamato / Kabuto.


Somebody STILL thinks the mystery man could be Kabuto? Interesting...


----------



## Gabe (Feb 25, 2014)

the foot is revealed to be kabuto trying to give sasuke mouth to mouth resuscitation and what karin sensed was kabuto rounding third base and she wants to be the first. that is why feels a bad vibe.


----------



## letmesleepbeach (Feb 25, 2014)

> [How do you think Danzou got Shisui's eye? -_-



Shisui was still alive after that, he gave his remaining eye to Itachi


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 25, 2014)

letmesleepbeach said:


> Shisui was still alive after that, he gave his remaining eye to Itachi


Then committed suicide. His body was found. Danzo's Sharingarm is Shisui's arm, remember?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 25, 2014)

@supersaiya

it was never directly stated it was shisui's arm. just that his chakra was found in it. Hashirama's chakra is found in things that have his DNA. The same could apply to shisui. Doesn't mean Danzo literally chopped off his arm.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 25, 2014)

Was the "Fake Death" part the mistake in the anime, because that's a whole new meaning / misunderstanding if so.


----------



## SaiST (Feb 25, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Danzo's Sharingarm is Shisui's arm, remember?


 It's not.

See, Blinx? Munboy?​


Scarlet Ammo said:


> just that his chakra was found in it.


Not even that was said. Ao takes notice of the arm, then goes on to comment on the right eye and the chakra that's emanating from it.

Shisui's chakra wasn't in the arm. Ao took notice of it for it's obvious peculiarities; one of which we could partially see through his view of Danzou's Keirakukei(Hashirama's face).


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 25, 2014)

@SaiST

Wow really? So Shisui is still out there for sure


----------



## Weapon (Feb 25, 2014)

Only 20 pages on chapter day, I'm disappointed


----------



## Addy (Feb 25, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> @SaiST
> 
> Wow really? So Shisui is still out there for sure



Itachi "I helped shisuI shisui die silently".

he never said he killed him and to be honest, I think with the hrlp of someone like oro, making  a fake corps isnt that hard


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 25, 2014)

Looks like it's gonna be another chapter of Obito Rin thinking and Naruto wanking...


----------



## Weapon (Feb 25, 2014)

OP Spoilers are out, c'monnnnnnnnnnn Naruto.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 25, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Then committed suicide. His body was found. Danzo's Sharingarm is Shisui's arm, remember?



I find it hard to believe Danzou stuck Shisui's arm in his eyesocket 

jk know what you mean, danzou's right eye is shisui's. Danzou's arm is a fuckcluster of hashirama cells with sharingans stuffed in it. Shisui's arm is a regular human being arm with uchiha dna, but otherwise nothing superhuman about it.


----------



## Harbour (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh, please no more Danzo and Shisui in this manga. This angsty shit is boring as Obito's memories.
Hope for action. Ypu know, Minato, Madara, mystery man and so on.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 25, 2014)

Jad said:


> How do you think Danzou got Shisui's eye? -_-



probably a surprise attack using Wood Style if Danzo had it at that time.he probably would not see it coming, as Hashirama was supposed to be the only one capable of doing it.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Feb 26, 2014)

i predict that obito ripped the ninetails out of madara then will toss it in naruto like a hot potatoe


----------



## Krippy (Feb 26, 2014)

Musiclover1995 said:


> Somebody STILL thinks the mystery man could be Kabuto? Interesting...



Since when were you under the impression that it isn't kabuto?


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Feb 26, 2014)

Interestingly enough, this week's chapter number is 666, which is the same in Kishimoto's brother's manga _666 Satan_. Think we'll get any homages? 

Also, approximately when are spoilers out?


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 26, 2014)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Interestingly enough, this week's chapter number is 666, which is the same in Kishimoto's brother's manga _666 Satan_. Think we'll get any homages?
> 
> Also, approximately when are spoilers out?



A few minutes before the chap, sometimes the chap is faster so don't hold out for them.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 26, 2014)

spoilers should be out in an hour probably


----------



## Virgofenix (Feb 26, 2014)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Interestingly enough, this week's chapter number is 666, which is the same in Kishimoto's brother's manga _666 Satan_. Think we'll get any homages?
> 
> Also, approximately when are spoilers out?



You're days late for that revelation.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 26, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Since when were you under the impression that it isn't kabuto?


I never was under the impression it isn't Kabuto...it's just that a lot of other people are.


----------



## Lace (Feb 26, 2014)

predicting a boring chapter  but any chapter that doesn't have Ino is usually boring to me.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 26, 2014)

I predict a 666 Satan reference .....


----------



## Lance (Feb 26, 2014)

*NEW CHARACTER*

I still don't think its Kabuto!


----------



## Talis (Feb 26, 2014)

How can Kabuto heal a heart?
Didnt Sasuke got stabbed through his heart.


----------



## Uchia Obito (Feb 26, 2014)

It's so obvious that it's kabuto, there is no other logical option.


----------



## Harbour (Feb 26, 2014)

Maybe Mr.Bigfoot even wont appear in this chapter. Trolls from Kishimoto.


----------



## Addy (Feb 26, 2014)

Talis said:


> How can Kabuto heal a heart?
> Didnt Sasuke got stabbed through his heart.



he is a medic


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 26, 2014)

I too don't think it''s Kabuto.

Only reason I doubt myself is because everyone else is saying it.

It's like everyone looking at your forehead with a gross look on their faces and you look at the mirror just to find out nothing is there. Sure you see nothing, but you still have doubts...


----------



## handsock (Feb 26, 2014)

Uchia Obito said:


> It's so obvious that it's kabuto, there is no other logical option.



A shadow clone naked Orochimaru with no shoes. Ready to rape Sasuke's body.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 26, 2014)

People expecting Kabuto not to have a jutsu that can revive the dead other than Edo Tensei after the amount of asspulls we have had lately.


----------



## kzk (Feb 26, 2014)

Uchia Obito said:


> It's so obvious that it's kabuto, there is no other logical option.



Why assume it's a logical option?


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 26, 2014)

Best my right testicle that the foot guy won't be revealed.

Kishi's gonna milk that for weeks.


----------



## Azula (Feb 26, 2014)

Talis said:


> How can Kabuto heal a heart?
> Didnt Sasuke got stabbed through his heart.



who needs sasuke *alive*?, kabuto can manipulate dead bodies into fighting


----------



## Cord (Feb 26, 2014)

kzk said:


> Why assume it's a logical option?



He's the only who's shown to be barefooted in this war.


----------



## Talis (Feb 26, 2014)

It is obvious that it might be Kabuto but how is he planning on healing his heart.
I see Kabuto doing something with Sasukes Rinnegan too, to transform it.


----------



## Krippy (Feb 26, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> I still don't think its Kabuto!



I'm dying to hear your expert opinion on this topic


----------



## Talis (Feb 26, 2014)

Would be funny if that foot is from Yamato lol.


----------



## Lace (Feb 26, 2014)

? said:


> Best my right testicle that the foot guy won't be revealed.
> 
> Kishi's gonna milk that for weeks.



Agreed. We're probably in for some more Obito shit this week. Not like we haven't seen enough of the pathetic fool already.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 26, 2014)

If everyone is 100% sure it's Kabuto, I don't know why they care about even seeing that end of the battlefield because last time I checked, Kabuto was almost as hated as Obito here.

Anyway it's obviously him. There's a tiny chance it's a Zetsu and Madara is trolling everyone because he did express interest in Sasuke's Rinnegan very, very recently. But Obito also expressed interest in Sasuke and that was a dropped plot point, so Madara may not care about him after seeing how pathetically he died.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 26, 2014)

Lace said:


> Agreed. We're probably in for some more Obito shit this week. Not like we haven't seen enough of the pathetic fool already.



heres hopping that pathetic fool will die .


----------



## handsock (Feb 26, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> heres hopping that pathetic fool will die .



Only to come back later though. And become Hokage.


----------



## Rose (Feb 26, 2014)

its yamato plot twist


----------



## Cord (Feb 26, 2014)

Talis said:


> Would be funny if that foot is from Yamato lol.



Unlikely, because he's got shoes when he was abducted iirc, unlike Kabuto. 

Seriously though, it'd be disappointing if Kishi's not going to reveal who that really is, in this chapter. Don't think an extended suspense is going to do any good.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 26, 2014)

Yamato is under Spiral Zetsu.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Feb 26, 2014)

I bet Madara is gonna slap Obito


----------



## Lace (Feb 26, 2014)

Chapter won't be out for another hour or so.....spoilers should be coming soon though


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 26, 2014)

@Suzuku: calm yo tits dawg. wait the fuck up.


----------



## Lance (Feb 26, 2014)

Krippy said:


> I'm dying to hear your expert opinion on this topic


Because............I HATE HIM! Always did.
Expert isn't it?


----------



## christoncrutches (Feb 26, 2014)

So, Madara has to get yin Kyuubi and the other rinnegan, right?


----------



## Krippy (Feb 26, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Because............I HATE HIM! Always did.
> Expert isn't it?



About what I expected.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Feb 26, 2014)

Lacey provide us spoiler plz


----------



## Lace (Feb 26, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> Lacey provide us spoiler plz



Been browsing but haven't found one yet


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 26, 2014)

lace a spoiler provider ?...i didnt know lol


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 26, 2014)

lace just let me know if there's Hidan or Jashin. Or if the foot isn't shown but is hinted at even more. If not I can sleep comfortably.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 26, 2014)

It's obviously Zeref, he's known to just wander around and appearing in unlikely places


----------



## Lace (Feb 26, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> lace a spoiler provider ?...i didnt know lol



I'm not  I just was the one who did it last week.


----------



## Lance (Feb 26, 2014)

Krippy said:


> About what I expected.



I could give a elaborative answer that will make sense for the plot and Sasuke in general if it were not Kabuto. Here is the attempt then, If it is Kabuto then from what we know of him so far he can heal Sasuke and that is good. But when you think about it, Him being healed to the himself will do us no good. He is so faraway from Madara in strength and power, even so now that Madara has become Judara. If it were Kabuto, then Sasuke will be healed and another sub-plot will have to be written for his power-up, pretty much how Naruto is at the moment. So, what I expect is it to be some one who can not only heal him but also help him, unless we count the jutsu Hashirama gave him his upgrade.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Feb 26, 2014)

Lacey is a reliable spoiler provider


----------



## auem (Feb 26, 2014)

Lace said:


> Been browsing but haven't found one yet



so even fakes are scared to predict a chapter now..


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 26, 2014)

lace can you send me a link to the site you found the last spoiler in?


----------



## Weapon (Feb 26, 2014)

Bleach Spoiler is out now too and still no Naruto 

Might just get the chapter and no spoiler.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 26, 2014)

I think I called mystery man being Rikudou Sennin 2-3 weeks ago.

Be interesting to see how accurate / inaccurate my call was.


----------



## Lace (Feb 26, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> lace can you send me a link to the site you found the last spoiler in?



If I could find it again I would... 
I was just googling stuff and lucked out. Doesn't usually happen to me.


----------



## Krippy (Feb 26, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> I could give a elaborative answer that will make sense for the plot and Sasuke in general if it were not Kabuto. Here is the attempt then, If it is Kabuto then from what we know of him so far he can heal Sasuke and that is good. But when you think about it, Him being healed to the himself will do us no good. He is so faraway from Madara in strength and power, even so now that Madara has become Judara. If it were Kabuto, then Sasuke will be healed and another sub-plot will have to be written for his power-up, pretty much how Naruto is at the moment. So, what I expect is it to be some one who can not only heal him but also help him, unless we count the jutsu Hashirama gave him his upgrade.



Nah, Sauce don't need no powerup. Or at least one that he wont pull out of his ass. People said the same shit about him and Nardo needing to power up to beat Juubito and look what happened. Merged their powers and one-shotted him and both came out that fight looking fresh.

Plot >>>>>>>>> Madara


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 26, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Bleach Spoiler is out .



I'm pretty sure its fake.

:WOW


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 26, 2014)

I get the feeling this is going to be a reeeeeaaaallly stale chapter if there's no spoilers


Don't think 666 will b anything special anymore...


----------



## Lace (Feb 26, 2014)

isn't 666 a western thing anyway.....I don't get the hype....other than the possible nod to that other manga people were talking about


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 26, 2014)

Lace said:


> If I could find it again I would...
> I was just googling stuff and lucked out. Doesn't usually happen to me.



It's a long shot, but do you still have your internet history?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 26, 2014)

people be hyping that 666 shit.


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 26, 2014)

There's nothing else worth hyping in the manga


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 26, 2014)

yeah it's just the 666 hype I had. at least 667 should have something awesome since it's the volume ender


----------



## Lace (Feb 26, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> It's a long shot, but do you still have your internet history?



Do you know how many web pages I click on in a week?  would take me hours to sift through all that shit


----------



## Lance (Feb 26, 2014)

One Piece RAW IS ALREADY OUT DAMN!


----------



## Euraj (Feb 26, 2014)

Lace said:


> isn't 666 a western thing anyway.....I don't get the hype....other than the possible nod to that other manga people were talking about


Well, to be fair, it's not just "that other manga," but one written by the dude's brother. Besides, we already know at least Kishimoto, if not Japanese people in general, are not totally disinterested in Western culture.


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 26, 2014)

Lace said:


> Do you know how many web pages I click on in a week?  would take me hours to sift through all that shit



Oh shit 

I didn't think of that


----------



## Jad (Feb 26, 2014)

I think chapter will be released before spoilers. Also, don't get your hopes up for something great. I predict long talks and speeches between Madara and Obito. Probably spanning the entire chapter.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 26, 2014)

oh damn...hope this isnt one of those 6AM chapters...


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 26, 2014)

Jad said:


> I think chapter will be released before spoilers. Also, don't get your hopes up for something great. I predict long talks and speeches between Madara and Obito. Probably spanning the entire chapter.



sounds like hell.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 26, 2014)

o.o

No spoiler access


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 26, 2014)

Time to see Kamui fail.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 26, 2014)

Double Kamui?


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't wanna wait another 12.5hrs for the chapter 

oh yeah, you probably meant US time, didn't you?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 26, 2014)

translated spoiler text.


Sasuke still on the ground it seems....no foot reveal. saving it for 667.


----------



## vered (Feb 26, 2014)

kamui?
it seems they manage to return naruto the black kyubii part?


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 26, 2014)

Weapon said:


> o.o
> 
> No spoiler access



I predict Double Kamui creates a black hole


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 26, 2014)

what . /10 char


----------



## Krippy (Feb 26, 2014)

Hell yeah, can't wait to see madara sidestep that overrated shit.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 26, 2014)

So Obito gives kyuubi chakra to naruto or something?


----------



## saduj (Feb 26, 2014)

Maybe susanoo


----------



## Addy (Feb 26, 2014)

kakashi and obito cambo the highlight? 


seriously?


----------



## vered (Feb 26, 2014)

perhaps they manage to use kamui to take the yin kyubii and being it via kamui to naruto.


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm just waiting for Minato to reveal he has Golden Byakugan


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 26, 2014)

AWWWW YEEEEAAA MY TIME HAS COMEE

Bring it on!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 26, 2014)

Naruto returns and "Sasuke still doesn't answer".


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh shit yeah a double Kamui


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2014)

Double Kamui or Susanoo?


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 26, 2014)

vered said:


> perhaps they manage to use kamui to take the yin kyubii and being it via kamui to naruto.



How would Kamui extract?


----------



## Harbour (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks god looks like action chapter.


----------



## Addy (Feb 26, 2014)

oh god, more ST spam?


----------



## Weapon (Feb 26, 2014)

Going to say it now,

*RIP 666 Fandom*


----------



## Monna (Feb 26, 2014)

Addy said:


> kakashi and obito cambo the highlight?
> 
> 
> seriously?


Was expecting the chapter to be about this. Obito's situation needs to be wrapped up before anything else can happen.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 26, 2014)

Lol at those that made fun of an Obito & Kakashi collaboration. 

Wonder what else happens.


----------



## Addy (Feb 26, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Naruto returns and "Sasuke still doesn't answer".



I am going to assume spoiler provider meant that sasuke is not even in the chapter


----------



## Lace (Feb 26, 2014)

lame .......


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh fuck if Obito and Kakashi pull out a Susano'o....


----------



## Jad (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh PLEASE tell me, PLEASE tell me, Team Gai show up. You teased me Kishi, YOU TEASED ME!!!


----------



## Addy (Feb 26, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Was expecting the chapter to be about this. Obito's situation needs to be wrapped up before anything else can happen.



666 chapter and nothing kishi?


----------



## Krippy (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks like foot reveal is next week


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Feb 26, 2014)

Madara will shit on Kamui confirmed


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 26, 2014)

Weapon said:


> o.o
> 
> No spoiler access


Great. Looks like another crappy Obito chapter.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 26, 2014)

Addy said:


> I am going to assume spoiler provider meant that sasuke is not even in the chapter



I'm just irritated that Naruto comes back already and Sasuke doesn't even have someone to help him yet. Sasuke has been annoying me lately but come on this is stupid.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 26, 2014)

Did Kishimoto's editor quit on him?


----------



## Addy (Feb 26, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Lol at those that made fun of an Obito & Kakashi collaboration.
> 
> *Wonder what else happens*.



thats it... nothing


----------



## Bringer (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh god sorry guys accidentally posted in the spoiler thread...

Anyway from translating the headline that's apparently in Chinese-

[Intelligence] Naruto 666 combined with soil & Kakashi, Naruto with soil to give black nine, under the words: Uzumaki back! Sasuke still did not pay to be.


So Kakashi and Obito get upperhand on Madara with what  I assume from the spoiler picture is a double Kamui. Then somehow Obito manages to give Yin Kurama to Naruto, and then mystery foot cliffhanger I suppose.

Lame.


----------



## Lace (Feb 26, 2014)

after last week we weren't expecting a crappy Obito chapter?


Lord help us. It's going to be awful


----------



## Lance (Feb 26, 2014)

What DA FACK is this bull shit? Kishi hates Minato soooooo much! He could not just give Yin Kurama to Naruto through Minato? Damn, or was it just a way to make Obito live? Fack Kishi, Why?


----------



## Weapon (Feb 26, 2014)

We got a single panel not even from the last page and a dodgy title and everyone seems a little upset  

I still have hopes for 666


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks like Obito and Kakashi use both MS to activate susano or whatever the 3rd kamui ability is.

???


----------



## vered (Feb 26, 2014)

i have a feeling that Naruto being revived will also revive sasuke.
how?
well dont you remember that Naruto gave some kyubii chakra to sasuke?
Naruto being revived with chakra will cause the kyubii chakra in Sasuke to reignite  again.


----------



## Addy (Feb 26, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm just irritated that Naruto comes back already and Sasuke doesn't even have someone to help him yet. Sasuke has been annoying me lately but come on this is stupid.



I am seriously getting annoyed by kishi with this mytery man shit thr more I think it is just kabuto


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 26, 2014)

vered said:


> i have a feeling that Naruto being revived will also revive sasuke.
> how?
> well dont you remember that Naruto gave some kyubii chakra to sasuke?
> Naruto being revived with chakra will cause the kyubii chakra in Sasuke to reignite  again.



If that's the case then everyone who had kyuubi chakra and later died would be revived. Unlikely.


----------



## Monna (Feb 26, 2014)

Maybe 2014 is the year of Kakashi


----------



## Lace (Feb 26, 2014)

oh and guys the spoiler says Kamui just a heads up.
It's not susano


----------



## Weapon (Feb 26, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> If that's the case then everyone who had kyuubi chakra and later died would be revived. Unlikely.



Pretty much this, the only thing that's going to recharge Sasuke is MM or Oro.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 26, 2014)

Lets see how Madara and/or Black Zetsu counter Kamui.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 26, 2014)

I have trouble believing people ever thought they'd share a Susano'o.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 26, 2014)

wait, naruto is already revived ? fuck outta here. -____-


----------



## Gunners (Feb 26, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> If that's the case then everyone who had kyuubi chakra and later died would be revived. Unlikely.



Read your sentence again and reconsider. 

More seriously, from the moment Obito talked about two eyes being stronger together it was obvious that the spoiler page would take place.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 26, 2014)

Lace said:


> oh and guys the spoiler says Kamui just a heads up.
> It's not susano



It doesn't have to be susano.

I just said susano cuz I don't know wtf its 3rd ability is, where both MS are used simultaneously.


----------



## Jad (Feb 26, 2014)

The Kanji says KAMUI!!!

神威 <--- Wikipedia. Seems spot on to what it shows in the spoiler image.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 26, 2014)

Fuck it, no way Kishi has all this buildup for the mysterious foot to be Kabuto.

I'm going with the Hidan and Jashin theory!


----------



## Krippy (Feb 26, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I have trouble believing people ever thought they'd share a Susano'o.



Indeed


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 26, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Lets see how Madara and/or Black Zetsu counter Kamui.



I thought Obito said Kamui wouldn't work on him because he was the juubi jin so wouldn't the same apply to Madara?


----------



## Monna (Feb 26, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I have trouble believing people ever thought they'd share a Susano'o.


It just sounds so lolkishi


----------



## Azaleia (Feb 26, 2014)

So what I read before and didn't want to believe turned out to be true. Then expect a shiny Naruto next week, guys!


----------



## Addy (Feb 26, 2014)

Lace said:


> oh and guys the spoiler says Kamui just a heads up.
> It's not susano



lol


----------



## vered (Feb 26, 2014)

i think they use kamui to take away the black zetsu from madaras reach.
not necessarily against Madara himself.


----------



## Lace (Feb 26, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I have trouble believing people ever thought they'd share a Susano'o.



No harm in letting them know for sure.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 26, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Read your sentence again and reconsider.
> 
> More seriously,* from the moment Obito talked about two eyes being stronger together it was obvious that the spoiler page would take place.*



IKR? Can't wait for third power seriously. I hope Kishi doesn't fuck up.


----------



## Shattering (Feb 26, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> What DA FACK is this bull shit? Kishi hates Minato soooooo much! He could not just give Yin Kurama to Naruto through Minato? Damn, or was it just a way to make Obito live? Fack Kishi, Why?



It's not hate, he is just being realistic about Minato's level.

Leaving off-topic about fodders, this chapters confirms 2 things, Kishi doesn't care about fan service because no sane person in this world could have asked him for more Obito, and the second one is his editor have been drunk for quite a few weeks.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 26, 2014)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Fuck it, no way Kishi has all this buildup for the mysterious foot to be Kabuto.
> 
> I'm going with the Hidan and Jashin theory!



who's hidan again ?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 26, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm just irritated that Naruto comes back already and Sasuke doesn't even have someone to help him yet. Sasuke has been annoying me lately but come on this is stupid.



Sasuke is probably in worse shape than Naruto as he was stabbed near his heart,blood lost and then fell from a great height after Gedo Mazo was unsummon.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 26, 2014)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Fuck it, no way Kishi has all this buildup for the mysterious foot to be Kabuto.
> 
> I'm going with the Hidan and Jashin theory!


Maybe Kishi forgot about the foot...


----------



## 민찬영 (Feb 26, 2014)

Another Obito chappie???


----------



## Addy (Feb 26, 2014)

man, kakashi got even lamer which is a  shame cause the abime right now is awesome.


----------



## Krippy (Feb 26, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> Sasuke is probably in worse shape than Naruto as he was stabbed near his hearth,blood lost and then fell from a great height after Gedo Mazo was unsummon.



Nothing kabuto can't fix


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 26, 2014)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Fuck it, no way Kishi has all this buildup for the mysterious foot to be Kabuto.
> 
> I'm going with the Hidan and Jashin theory!



You have seen the light


----------



## Animal Realm (Feb 26, 2014)

Kuchiyose no Jutsu: Chapter 666!

...did it work? No? Fucking Rinnegan, always fucks out a week after the warranty expires. Now I need to pop on down to MadaraMart and get a hot swappable Rinnegan eye, AGAIN. And, no doubt, he'll upsell like mad and before I know it I've been Tsukiyomi'd into getting the Deluxe Package, Rinbo Hengoku and a subscription to EdoEnsurance.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 26, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> I thought Obito said Kamui wouldn't work on him because he was the juubi jin so wouldn't the same apply to Madara?



Actually Obito was not able to use Kamui as Juubi Jin for some reason. It was restricted. As for Madara we could especulate that maybe something from his skillset has become unable for him to use. But we don't know that yet.

Kamui doesn't work on a normal Obito because he can just comeback from it. But if someone else has the other eye, which Kakashi has, and sends attacks just as when he is going there then it's a different story.


----------



## BroKage (Feb 26, 2014)

Love being correct in predictions. 

At this rate the mystery dude might be saved for the end of the NEXT volume. 



PikaCheeka said:


> If that's the case then everyone who had kyuubi chakra and later died would be revived. Unlikely.


It's Naruto, and those people are all fodders. It's irrelevant to the plot whether they're alive or dead by the end. You really think Kishi wouldn't bring them back for the hell of it?


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2014)

Sounds like another chapter were only two events take place:

Double Kamui
Naruto gains Yin Kurama


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 26, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> Sasuke is probably in worse shape than Naruto as he was stabbed near his hearth,blood lost and then fell from a great height after Gedo Mazo was unsummon.



You know Kishi doesn't care about that stuff and it's completely irrelevant in a fighting manga like this anyway. This is all about Naruto having a chance to take center stage for a while before the other hero gets back up.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 26, 2014)

Finally Naruto is back T_T
that took too long. ~.~


----------



## Addy (Feb 26, 2014)

read translation of spoilers.


aaaaaand not gonna even read the chapter.... skip pages while looking at images


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 26, 2014)

Finally Naruto and Madara can have some extended interaction, what with Sasuke still not healed. I've been waiting for this.


----------



## Jad (Feb 26, 2014)

Kamui is the new Rasengan.


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> I thought Obito said Kamui wouldn't work on him because he was the juubi jin so wouldn't the same apply to Madara?



Obito couldn't warp portions of his body because the Juubi was inside of him.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 26, 2014)

I love Naruto but I'm not sure to believe if he's really coming back in this chapter. Rather way for a spoiler pic, a reliable translation (not sure how some can conclude from the only pic we have that he's gonna be back) or wait for the chapter itself.


----------



## Harbour (Feb 26, 2014)

Well, someone just try to say that Kishimoto doesnt use Minato as Plot-pusher. 
Making Minato fail he:

1)Revive Naruto;
2)Make Obito live.

But i hate it anyway. Mangaka  show again that he can shit on character for the plot (btw, pretty shit plot).


----------



## Azula (Feb 26, 2014)

double kamui


----------



## Lace (Feb 26, 2014)

Addy said:


> read translation of spoilers.
> 
> 
> aaaaaand not gonna even read the chapter.... skip pages while looking at images



Been doing that for weeks now.


----------



## Krippy (Feb 26, 2014)

Lol @ Madara and Naruto interacting. They'll interact as much as sasuke and obito did.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 26, 2014)

Well I hope Madara tells everyone that Sasuke is dead so Naruto can leave for a little while again.

If he comes back before Sasuke and we don't even see him crying about his death, I will feel cheated out of some serious amusement.


----------



## I Blue I (Feb 26, 2014)

Ugh, whenever Naruto takes the stage, the manga goes to shit.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2014)

New Folder said:


> Finally Naruto is back T_T
> that took too long. ~.~



it was 6 chapters...


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Well I hope Madara tells everyone that Sasuke is dead so Naruto can leave for a little while again.



Lol Pika, that's fucked up.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> Lol Pika, that's fucked up.



You know it would be hilarious. Maybe he'd faint again.

Obito would just be like ffFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFuck.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 26, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> Sasuke is probably in worse shape than Naruto as he was stabbed near his hearth,blood lost and then fell from a great height after Gedo Mazo was unsummon.


Which is basically equivalent to a needle prick in ninja naruto world...


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Feb 26, 2014)

I Blue I said:


> Ugh, whenever Naruto takes the stage, the manga goes to shit.



Speak for yourself. This manga's best moments include Naruto fucking shit up and rising to the occasion when nobody thought he could.


----------



## KevKev (Feb 26, 2014)

DOUBLE SUSANO'O? DOUBLE SUSANO'O.


----------



## Rashman (Feb 26, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> who's hidan again ?



He is just the guy that achieved true immortality, defeated the 2 tails, killed Asuma and his canon fodder best friend...


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 26, 2014)

sounds like a crappy chapter.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 26, 2014)

I wonder if Sakura will do anything... I mean what if Naruto comes back to life with her hand in his body...


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2014)

I Blue I said:


> Ugh, whenever Naruto takes the stage, the manga goes to shit.



Corny chit-chat makes him a bit of a bore to read, but at least with him here, we can see the conclusion to this war that much faster. 

Wrap this shit up Naruto. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Azula (Feb 26, 2014)

what happened to madara will kill obito


----------



## Bringer (Feb 26, 2014)

adee said:


> Which is basically equivalent to a needle prick for Tsunade.



Fixed.

10 char


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm cracking up.

People in this very thread were saying Kakashi and Obito weren't combining powers, hell this thread, and boom look at what happens. That should have been in your face but I guess people didn't think so. Let alone they assumed Obito would be taken out without doing anything. Fact remains Obito did his job.  Naruto wasn't going to be out of action for a long time away. Now it's time for his crazy power up.

Now with that said....Minato can't do anything besides gives his soul to revive someone. If Naruto returns next chapters who will Minato give his soul to revive? Chances are Obito will die soon and then Minato will do the Soul Revival to bring Obito back to life. 

Oh this is awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 26, 2014)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I wonder if Sakura will do anything... I mean what if Naruto comes back to life with her hand in his body...



this is gonna be awkward AF yo


----------



## Sora (Feb 26, 2014)

boring chapter
no wonder evil didn't show up


----------



## Gabe (Feb 26, 2014)

Glad naruto will be back in action soon

Maybe we will see a kamui based susano


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 26, 2014)

this little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) naruto back already? 

 f u obito little bitch, hope madara rips out ur fucking skull traitor


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm cracking up.



Good to finally see you laugh again; it's been awhile bro. 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> People in this very thread were saying Kakashi and Obito weren't combining powers, hell this thread, and boom look at what happens. That should have been in your face but I guess people didn't think so. Let alone they assumed Obito would be taken out without doing anything. Fact remains Obito did his job.  Naruto wasn't going to be out of action for a long time away. Now it's time for his crazy power up.



Yes, now Obito can buddy up with Kakashi, reveal his Susanoo in the most cheesiest manner possible, get raped, and exit staged left - after a really shitty flashback, of course.


----------



## vered (Feb 26, 2014)

hoping there is more than that.


----------



## gaiver (Feb 26, 2014)

convergence of susanoo incoming? oh how long we have waited...


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 26, 2014)

where is SASUKE!!!?....fucking nardo ...boo


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 26, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> this little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) naruto back already?
> 
> f u obito little bitch, hope madara rips out ur fucking skull traitor



Naruto is back fuck yeah!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 26, 2014)

So if Obito and Kakashi succeed in someway to bring back Yin Kurama to revive Naruto...

...What purpose will the Treasures that Madara spitted out will play?

[YOUTUBE]bW7Op86ox9g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunspear7 (Feb 26, 2014)

Kakashi & Obito team-up is finally here. Rejoice all who didn't lose faith.  

Can't wait to see the ?rd power.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 26, 2014)

We better have Madara fucking Obito and Kakashi up next chapter to make up for this


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> this little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) naruto back already?
> 
> f u obito little bitch, hope madara rips out ur fucking skull traitor



Alright, this made me laugh.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 26, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm cracking up.
> 
> People in this very thread were saying Kakashi and Obito weren't combining powers, hell this thread, and boom look at what happens. That should have been in your face but I guess people didn't think so. Let alone they assumed Obito would be taken out without doing anything. Fact remains Obito did his job.  Naruto wasn't going to be out of action for a long time away. Now it's time for his crazy power up.
> 
> ...



 
1- How do you know that Minato has such jutsu?
2- why would he even give his sould to obito ?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 26, 2014)

All this ass pain


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 26, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> where is SASUKE!!!?....fucking nardo ...boo


I understand how you feel...


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 26, 2014)

ugly blonde is back... fuck nardo fuck debate no jutsu....


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 26, 2014)

Obito and Kakashi will use Reverse Susanoo whatever that its.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 26, 2014)

i can't wait to see the queen B


----------



## Gunners (Feb 26, 2014)

It should be noted that Obito took over Minato's fatherly duties.


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> All this ass pain



Obito is trolling too much. Minato was trolled each of the past two weeks for this very reason, so Obito could "redeem" himself.

I don't know if I should laugh or cry. 

 <---- someone merge these.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 26, 2014)

> Manga says Kamui.

> A hundred people cheer that Kakashi and Obito have Susano'o.

Okay then.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 26, 2014)

What if this chapter is all..

*Kakashi and Obito have surpassed their teacher!*

Cue Minato lying on the ground armless unable to get to his feet without the use of his arms, while Kakashi and Obito achieve a small victory against Madara by reviving Naruto -- who will....  save them all?  

They're fscked...


----------



## Weapon (Feb 26, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> f u obito little bitch, hope madara rips out ur fucking skull traitor



After Obito spits in his face a few more times


----------



## BroKage (Feb 26, 2014)

Well now that Madara can't get Yin Kurama, the completion dream is dead. 

I sincerely thought they'd just give Naruto KinGin's chakra from the tools instead.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> Good to finally see you laugh again; it's been awhile bro.
> 
> Yes, now Obito can buddy up with Kakashi, reveal his Susanoo in the most cheesiest manner possible, get raped, and exit staged left - after a really shitty flashback, of course.



Well definitely, I'm glad to be laughing again. 

Madara's revival to last week's chapter was the "dark moment" of this fight. It won't get any more dire than that. Now Naruto is back, Obito is good, Sasuke returning soon. The heroes are getting back up. Now it just depends on their power ups. 

It's all good now.

We will see a Double Susanoo in the future, Obito will end up being amazing as well. As for his death I'm really wondering. Minato still can do the Soul Transfer which is literally the only thing he can do so we'll see.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 26, 2014)

Sigh.....So let me guess. Kishi is saving the reveal for next volume or something? It's quite annoying seeing Sasuke for one or two chapters, then not seeing him for three to four chapter? I hope the BIG reveal is worth it, I doubt it though.


----------



## adeshina365 (Feb 26, 2014)

Sasuke is completely disrespected in this manga


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 26, 2014)

Gunners said:


> It should be noted that Obito took over Minato's fatherly duties.



Even though he's the reason Minato died.


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> > Manga says Kamui.
> 
> > A hundred people cheer that Kakashi and Obito have Susano'o.
> 
> Okay then.



No one is cheering, we just know how Kishi thinks.

Obito/Kakashi Susanoo is coming. 

Bonus points if they hold hands.


----------



## Lance (Feb 26, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> So if Obito and Kakashi succeed in someway to bring back Yin Kurama to revive Naruto...
> 
> ...What purpose will the Treasures that Madara spitted out will play?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]bW7Op86ox9g[/YOUTUBE]



It was just to show Team Gai!


----------



## adeshina365 (Feb 26, 2014)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Sigh.....So let me guess. Kishi is saving the reveal for next volume or something? It's quite annoying seeing Sasuke for one or two chapters, then not seeing him for three to four chapter? I hope the BIG reveal is worth it, I doubt it though.



Agreed.

I honestly won't be satisfied if its Kabuto anymore...


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 26, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> Sasuke is completely disrespected in this manga


He sure is


----------



## Lace (Feb 26, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> Sasuke is completely disrespected in this manga



Yeah that's why the manga is practically all about him


----------



## Uchia Obito (Feb 26, 2014)

The time won't change the result of the reveal. Kabuto stays Kabuto, who expects more will suffer!


----------



## Euraj (Feb 26, 2014)

BroKage said:


> Well now that Madara can't get Yin Kurama, the completion dream is dead.
> 
> I sincerely thought they'd just give Naruto KinGin's chakra from the tools instead.



At the same time, Kishi could easily just bullshit something and say it makes Madara complete.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 26, 2014)

So at the end the supposed 666th-dark themed chapter turns out to be a comeback for the good guys.

A "troll" in some way.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 26, 2014)

BroKage said:


> Well now that Madara can't get Yin Kurama, the completion dream is dead.
> 
> I sincerely thought they'd just give Naruto KinGin's chakra from the tools instead.



Well based on Obito, you can perform MT with only one Rinnegan and an incomplete juubi. Madara has more than he had, and he might still get the other Rinnegan. 

This means that the Madara that Obito just attacked is currently as strong as the one Naruto will have to fight unless Mads gets the extra Rinnegan, though, which is kind of awkward.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 26, 2014)

Am I the only big Sasuke fan here who thinks he isn't being disrespected / pushed aside. May as well wrap the series up in 10 chapters the way people want everything to pace.

So many Sauce tears.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 26, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> Sasuke is completely disrespected in this manga



You clearly weren't reading during the dark times when the manga was centered around him


----------



## Gunners (Feb 26, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> > Manga says Kamui.
> 
> > A hundred people cheer that Kakashi and Obito have Susano'o.
> 
> Okay then.



They will more than likely use it in the next set of chapters.


----------



## Lace (Feb 26, 2014)

fuck it i'm going to sleep. Not worth staying up any later for.


----------



## 1artic000 (Feb 26, 2014)

here ya go


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2014)

BroKage said:


> Well now that Madara can't get Yin Kurama, the completion dream is dead.
> 
> I sincerely thought they'd just give Naruto KinGin's chakra from the tools instead.



Recall, Naruto pulled Kurama's chakra out of Obito. The chakra from those tools were already extracted. But someone how, Atachi and Samui will live anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 26, 2014)

so my bae sasuke will be on the floor for a while ?


----------



## gaiver (Feb 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> No one is cheering, we just know how Kishi thinks.
> 
> Obito/Kakashi Susanoo is coming.
> 
> Bonus points if they hold hands.



i would be surprised if there was no physical comradery 

but really, i see this as obito taking his chance to apologize to those closest to him that he has done wrong, before he get slaughtered.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 26, 2014)

New Folder said:


> 1- How do you know that Minato has such jutsu?
> 2- why would he even give his sould to obito ?



Tobirama mentioned something about transferring his Soul to Sasuke chapters ago, that was the only thing he could do. Well, he could have had his chakra not been screwed up. Minato here has no arms. He can't do anything. Given the similarities between the two, it makes sense. That's literally the only thing Minato can potentially do with no arms. He can give his soul to someone reviving them. Obito is his student. He felt bad for what happened to Obito and him not recognizing him. Honestly, if Minato wants to make it all up to him then he could give his soul to Obito reviving him. 

Fact is that Naruto is back on the scene. Minato has no arms. He can't do anything but the Soul Transfer makes it possible. He can give his soul to someone reviving them. Is Naruto dying again? Doubt it. Who's probably dying soon? Obito. 

Again, it falls into place. 

Or he could give his soul to someone else reviving them so really the options are limited. Won't be Naruto though. He's good now.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 26, 2014)

Black Zetsu is still there? What?

Wouldn't it be wise to try to get rid of him considering what he did last time this transfer was attempted?


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 26, 2014)

such a terrible and boring cliffhanger


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 26, 2014)

lol,naruto gonna wake up with sakuras hand still inside him.


----------



## Azula (Feb 26, 2014)

1artic000 said:


> here ya go



so obito took naruto *and* went to kamui dimension and madara couldnt do anything


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 26, 2014)

BroKage said:


> Well now that Madara can't get Yin Kurama, the completion dream is dead.



i was sort of looking forward to that too. 2 juubi jinchuriki's and none of them "complete"

awesome


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Well definitely, I'm glad to be laughing again.
> 
> *Madara's revival to last week's chapter was the "dark moment" of this fight. It won't get any more dire than that.* Now Naruto is back, Obito is good, Sasuke returning soon. The heroes are getting back up. Now it just depends on their power ups.
> 
> ...



Say that after Obito successfully destroys that left eye.


----------



## vered (Feb 26, 2014)

seems like obito,naruto and sakura are in the dimension .
kakashi probably transported them all there.


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 26, 2014)

All these who expected chapter 666 being special/unique/related to Kishi's bro manga etc. were so trolled


----------



## Krippy (Feb 26, 2014)

Gunners said:


> They will more than likely use it in the next set of chapters.



Don't get your hopes up, champ.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow, Obito still has Hagoromo's staff shaped in the Onmyouton there.

Very clever in retreating back to Kamui-land in order to seal Yin Kurama inside Naruto. No one but him and Kakashi can go there.


----------



## adeshina365 (Feb 26, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> You clearly weren't reading during the *golden age* when the manga was centered around him



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 26, 2014)

It won't matter if Madara gets the left eye. When Naruto and Sasuke recover he will get his shit pushed in.


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> i was sort of looking forward to that too. 2 juubi jinchuriki's and none of them "complete"
> 
> awesome



It's better this way. Imagine a Kyuubi-less Naruto stopping Madara. 

The rage would be pretty funny, but.....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 26, 2014)

Yea the fact that BZ is still there implies that Madara is getting that Rinnegan.



Revy said:


> lol,naruto gonna wake up with sakuras hand still inside him.



Ouch. How is that going to work out?


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 26, 2014)

I predict Naruto wakes up with Rinnegan

Time skip to 20 years in the future, NaruHina babies be rocking the Golden Byakugan


----------



## Trojan (Feb 26, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Tobirama mentioned something about transferring his Soul to Sasuke chapters ago, that was the only thing he could do. Well, he could have had his chakra not been screwed up. Minato here has no arms. He can't do anything. Given the similarities between the two, it makes sense. That's literally the only thing Minato can potentially do with no arms. He can give his soul to someone reviving them. Obito is his student. He felt bad for what happened to Obito and him not recognizing him. Honestly, if Minato wants to make it all up to him then he could give his soul to Obito reviving him.
> 
> Fact is that Naruto is back on the scene. Minato has no arms. He can't do anything but the Soul Transfer makes it possible. He can give his soul to someone reviving them. Is Naruto dying again? Doubt it. Who's probably dying soon? Obito.
> 
> ...



1- obito is not even dead. 
2- Minato will get his arms back since there is still his long jutsu that we have not seen yet.
3- Minato will more likely have his last talk with Naruto, rather than giving his soul to obito.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> Say that after Obito successfully destroys that left eye.



True we indeed might be seeing that soon. 

But now Naruto is back on the scene, Sasuke getting up soon. Madara's probably going to get more emotional and fuck up more like all the other villains in this manga. Things are looking up for the heroes.


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 26, 2014)

Well it sucks how Black Zetsu stole Kurama, had that awesome encounter panel with him and now he just loses it like that


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm gravely disappointed by this.


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2014)

Gunners said:


> It won't matter if Madara gets the left eye. When Naruto and Sasuke recover he will get his shit pushed in.



Left eye will provide a week or two of despair.


----------



## vered (Feb 26, 2014)

Madara will get the eye though,so i expect Madara to get into the dimension or for obito to get out after reviving Naruto.


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 26, 2014)

Shouldn't Sauske fans be rejoicing? I am netural towards Sauske and the way I see it is the fact Naruto has gotten up first likely means Sauske will play a big role in the future.  Sauke being down gives longer gives him a better chance of a bigger spotlight further on in his fight.  Why complain if he gets healed second?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 26, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> so obito took naruto *and* went to kamui dimension and madara couldnt do anything


 trolololo

good thing for Kamui.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 26, 2014)

next chapter..... youre just like me ,believe it... BELIEVE IT BELIEVE IT BELIEVE IT ....


----------



## Addy (Feb 26, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> so obito took naruto *and* went to kamui dimension and madara couldnt do anything



this is like blrach.

next chapter it is revealed that obitos dimension is the time chamber from dbz and naruto trains to become.... the rasengab


----------



## ichihimelove (Feb 26, 2014)

The two has same spoiler


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 26, 2014)

What does the text under the final panel of the chapter says? The preview for next week's I mean.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 26, 2014)

Seems they are in kamui land smart thing to do to keep madara from interfering


----------



## Deana (Feb 26, 2014)

chapter 666: Anti-christ (Obito) saves Christ (Naruto)!

I predict the devil (Madara) saying, "Oh, well."


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 26, 2014)

New Folder said:


> 1- obito is not even dead.
> 2- Minato will get his arms back since there is still his long jutsu that we have not seen yet.
> 3- Minato will more likely have his last talk with Naruto, rather than giving his soul to obito.



- Obito's gonna be done soon more than likely, he could survive but it varies
- I highly doubt it. Highly. If Minato's arms get back we could be seeing other circumstances but it depends since he didn't get his previous arm back and Madara's wielding the same power as Obito except greater than him
- Minato will have a final talk to Naruto but at the same time someone will be giving their soul in this manga. Tobirama mentioned it for a reason, it will happen

It makes the most sense. There's not really much Minato can do here.


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2014)

vered said:


> Madara will get the eye though,so i expect Madara to get into the dimension or for obito to get out after reviving Naruto.



If Madara gets in, I'm calling asspull. Unless he quickly snatches Kakashi's eye. Regardless, nothing should prevent Obito from destroying that eye now.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 26, 2014)

vered said:


> Madara will get the eye though,so i expect Madara to get into the dimension *or for obito to get out* after reviving Naruto.



I think it's safe to assume that Obito will at some point try to leave Legoland. 

I doubt Madara will go in there. What's he going to do? Take his eye, kick Obito, and just walk away from Naruto and Sakura?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 26, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> next chapter..... youre just like me ,believe it... BELIEVE IT BELIEVE IT....



TAKE MY HAND ASSHOLE


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> It's better this way. Imagine a Kyuubi-less Naruto stopping Madara.
> 
> The rage would be pretty funny, but.....



yeah i guess, but knowing kishi's bullshit he could have done something

owell it is what it is


----------



## Shattering (Feb 26, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> What does the text under the final panel of the chapter says? The preview for next week's I mean.



Next chapter will bring more Obito action, stay tuned (please, pretty please?)


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 26, 2014)

Obito should send Madara to Kamui land.


----------



## ichihimelove (Feb 26, 2014)

*CURRENTLY ACTIVE USERS VIEWING THIS THREAD: 400 (82 MEMBERS AND 318 GUESTS)
*
WHAT FUCK !!!


----------



## adeshina365 (Feb 26, 2014)

Maybe Obito sealed both halves of Kurama into Nardo?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> If Madara gets in, I'm calling asspull. Unless he quickly snatches Kakashi's eye. Regardless, nothing should prevent Obito from destroying that eye now.



Black Zetsu.

It's very suspicious that he's still there.


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> Maybe Obito sealed both halves of Kurama into Nardo?



How?


----------



## Gabe (Feb 26, 2014)

Madara will probably take the eye by weakening obito enough for bZ to leave and take the eye with him


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 26, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> Obito should send Madara to Kamui land.



madara is no amature to get caught by that. and even if he did, madara would find a way to escape


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Feb 26, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> so obito took naruto *and* went to kamui dimension and madara couldnt do anything


Faildara at his finest


----------



## ichihimelove (Feb 26, 2014)

BatoKusanagi said:


> Faildara at his finest


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 26, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Black Zetsu.
> 
> It's very suspicious that he's still there.



You're right, He'll be trapped in there


----------



## Jad (Feb 26, 2014)

Minato with no arms and Kakashi with burnt out chakra left to fend off Madara. A certain Team needs to show up


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 26, 2014)

What did that spoiler pic of Obito say?


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2014)

BatoKusanagi said:


> Faildara at his finest



Obito was faildara.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 26, 2014)

nfcnorth said:


> Shouldn't Sauske fans be rejoicing? I am netural towards Sauske and the way I see it is the fact Naruto has gotten up first likely means Sauske will play a big role in the future.  Sauke being down gives longer gives him a better chance of a bigger spotlight further on in his fight.  Why complain if he gets healed second?



just like EMS power-up


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> What did that spoiler pic of Obito say?



"I leave you in Sakura's hands now." - Uchiha Obito


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 26, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> madara is no amature to get caught by that. and even if he did, madara would find a way to escape



I can see Madara scream his way out from Kamui land.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 26, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> You're right, He'll be trapped in there



He's attached to Obito so he is as trapped in there as Obito's kidneys are.  If Obito ever wants to leave, he leaves, too.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 26, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> I can see Madara scream his out from Kamui land.



like majin buu in the hyperbolic time chamber?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 26, 2014)

If Black Zetsu is there and is seeing it all unfold it means he still isn't back in control.

He's helpless as in the last chapter.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 26, 2014)

what was the point.......


----------



## 1artic000 (Feb 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> "I leave you in Sakura's hands now." - Uchiha Obito




such troll bewar anyone fool enough will belibe in you lol


----------



## Mistshadow (Feb 26, 2014)

callllllllllllled ittttttttttttt


and following chapter comes the rinnegan


----------



## Deatz (Feb 26, 2014)

Does anyone else find it pleasingly ironic that Naruto, "the Messiah"/Ninja Jesus if you will, died and was resurrected in chapter 666? Kukuku.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 26, 2014)

Minato getting tricked into sealing the yin in bZ was done to have a way for obito to redeem  himself


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 26, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> He's attached to Obito so he is as trapped in there as Obito's kidneys are.  If Obito ever wants to leave, he leaves, too.



Implying Obito will ever leave Kamui dimension after this


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 26, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> what was the point.......



what was the point in juubi obito if we were going to get a juubi madara? 

there is none. just kishi being kishi


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 26, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> what was the point.......



For Obito to redeem himself really. He's back and he's great. 

I'd say the big talk needs to be about Minato. What can do he? 

He has no arms, he can't do anything. I say he'll give his soul to revive someone which was hinted at by Tobirama chapters ago. That's the only logical thing Minato can do right now with no arms. He'll give his soul reviving someone who's not Naruto which will probably be a newly dead Obito (since he felt bad for not being a great sensei to him). At the same time we're not sure. But Obito's taken over the Kyuubi transfer. He's done Minato's duties. Minato needs to redeem himself as well. 

We'll see.


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> what was the point.......



Shitty attempt to redeem Obito's character.


----------



## ichihimelove (Feb 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> "I leave you in Sakura's hands now." - Uchiha Obito



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Shattering (Feb 26, 2014)

Shouldn't Obito die btw? las time he survived because he had the gedo mazo inside him, but now he got another bijuu extracted, what asspull Kishi is gonna throw at our faces now?

Just to remind you, Hashirama cells or brack zetsu won't help him, Madara had all that when he was old and still needed the gedo mazo to survive.

So how Kishi, tell us please


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> Implying Obito will ever leave Kamui dimension after this



kakashi says hai


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 26, 2014)

In 664 we saw a panel of the Shinju the Obito pulled out.

We can say that was the point that was gonna remain in the plot through Juubito: bring back the Juubi to it's final and original form.

Madara might still use it later to activate Mugen Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 26, 2014)

Hahahhahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahhahahahuahahahahahhaahhahahahayahahwyhwhahahahaahhahahahauahahahahahau

Dat Obito
Dat Kamui solo
Dat Kakashi/Obito

omggg, this is too awesome 
Thank you, Kishi


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 26, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> what was the point in juubi obito if we were going to get a juubi madara?
> 
> there is none. just kishi being kishi



what was the point of fat Buu if we were going to get a kid Buu? 

there is none. just Toriyama being Toriyama


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2014)

Wait! Where did Matrix go? I was only kidding bro, don't cry.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 26, 2014)

Deatz said:


> Does anyone else find it pleasingly ironic that Naruto, "the Messiah"/Ninja Jesus if you will, died and was resurrected in chapter 666? Kukuku.



i see it as naruto being the anti-christ. madara is the good guy


----------



## Addy (Feb 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> "I leave you in Sakura's hands now." - Uchiha Obito



obito kanuied sasuke and karin to his cube world so she coild heal him.... just like naruto and sakura


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Feb 26, 2014)

Sasukes brain has been deprived of oxygen for awhile now, when he comes back, he won't be able to think so good anymore.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> "I leave you in Sakura's hands now." - Uchiha Obito



Scared the shit out of me for a second


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 26, 2014)

Shattering said:


> Shouldn't Obito die btw? las time he survived because he had the gedo mazo inside him, but now he got another bijuu extracted, what asspull Kishi is gonna throw at our faces now?
> 
> Just to remind you, Hashirama cells or brack zetsu won't help him, Madara had all that when he was old and still needed the gedo mazo to survive.
> 
> So how Kishi, tell us please



I don't really know how that whole "extraction" with the kyuubi went on. I don't think either he or BZ were exactly Jinns.


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 26, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> kakashi says hai



He's over, Kamui will be perfect grave for him.

It's like poetry, it rhymes.


----------



## KingBoo (Feb 26, 2014)

it is out
Kabuto


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2014)

Shattering said:


> Shouldn't Obito die btw? las time he survived because he had the gedo mazo inside him, but now he got another bijuu extracted, what asspull Kishi is gonna throw at our faces now?
> 
> Just to remind you, Hashirama cells or brack zetsu won't help him, Madara had all that when he was old and still needed the gedo mazo to survive.
> 
> So how Kishi, tell us please



Because Black Zetsu is keeping him alive, as he himself stated.

I know it doesn't make any sense, just accept it.


----------



## ichihimelove (Feb 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> Wait! Where did Matrix go? I was only kidding bro, don't cry.



Ask Ch1p , she know about Matrix LOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 26, 2014)

Addy said:


> obito kanuied sasuke and karin to his cube world so she coild heal him.... just like naruto and sakura



PARALLELZ. CANONZ.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 26, 2014)

What the fuck is going on with that ending?


----------



## Ch1pp (Feb 26, 2014)

Stupid irritant /p*d*p**** really is back again to grace us with more rin rin rin. Why can't he just fucking die already and live us alone?


----------



## Gabe (Feb 26, 2014)

SO obito took some if the one tail and hachibi chakra from madara conveniently the one naruto lacked


----------



## Rosi (Feb 26, 2014)

Damn, this is fanfiction-level 
I can't believe my eyes
Kishi, I forgive you  


dat kamui wank


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 26, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> Ask Ch1p , she know about Matrix LOOOOOOOOL



but i thought ichihimelove was the matrix


----------



## ichihimelove (Feb 26, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> but i thought ichihimelove was the matrix



wear eyeglasses before talk HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Feb 26, 2014)

Hahah, Kamui really is one of the most badass jutsu out there. Not even Madara could stop it, particularly when you use both eyes together. Insane! Obito getting shit done. Also, he just grabbed the two pieces of chakra that Naruto has never gotten his hands on before! This now means Naruto more or less has the chakra of all 9 bijuu in him somewhere. There's still traces of the other bijuu in him somewhere, I'm sure of it.

Shit's about to go down. Gai going 8th gate!!!


----------



## Lance (Feb 26, 2014)

Gabe said:


> SO obito took some if the one tail and hachibi chakra from madara conveniently the one naruto lacked



Well! 
Looks like guy will finally go eight gates next chapter.
Also did, Naruto get the full Kurama? Madara said Obito has the eye and Kurama not just Yin Kurama!


----------



## Weapon (Feb 26, 2014)

*HOWL MY YOUTH*​


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 26, 2014)

Kinda felt like the ending pages were out of order or something?


----------



## Bringer (Feb 26, 2014)

This chapter wasn't so bad.

Or maybe my expectations dropped so low anything would've have been good to me.


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2014)

Doubles the speed, lol.


----------



## Roman (Feb 26, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Well!
> Looks like guy will finally go eight gates next chapter.
> Also did, Naruto get the full Kurama? Madara said Obito has the eye and Kurama not just Yin Kurama!



I would think so. Madara took Yang Kurama and if I'm not wrong, Obito just took that from Madara. Since he already had Yin Kurama, giving both to Naruto would be logical.


----------



## JaggerJax (Feb 26, 2014)

My Theory becoming True. Pretty Accurate check it out guys.

[Theory] Naruto Is Going To Escape Into Kamui Land


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2014)

Stop fapping to yourself JaggerJax. :ignoramus


----------



## Roman (Feb 26, 2014)

Hyperbolic time chamber? Really? :sanji


----------



## SharinganKisame (Feb 26, 2014)

OH YEAHH 8 GATES COMING BABYY


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 26, 2014)

this chapter was a 5 maybe a 6..


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2014)

A 6/10 seems fair.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 26, 2014)

7-8 / 10

The ending got me excited to see something new, everything that happened was somewhat expected.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> A 6/10 seems fair.



6 if you skiped the flashbacks like i did


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2014)

Shin said:


> 6 if you skiped the flashbacks like i did




Fair enough.


----------



## Sin3dd (Feb 26, 2014)

Chapter 666: Average chapter, a bit disappointing because I expected more from this chapter, especially that this is chapter 666 (sign of the devil ftw), THE NUMBER OF THE BEAST! lol!
It's been many years since Obito and Kakashi were teammates. It's good to see them back, together as two-man team. 
Guy arrives at the Battlefield, yeai! He'll do an amazing jutsu, that's for sure.
Does Madara suffer from Amnesia, same thing as Kisame? Didn't he knew he fought Guy before...when he was Edo Tensei, what the hell is wrong with him?
Not even now the mysterious person next to Sasuke is revealed, jeez!


----------



## Odie Esty (Feb 26, 2014)

Does 666 have the same relevance in Japan as it does in the West? It's a largely Christian symbol afterall.

I liked this chapter. It was cool to see Obito being a good guy again, and I'm surprised how easy I am taking the transition from villain to hero.  Also it looks like Obito is going to try and save Bee next.

I wonder if Yin Naruto will have some other powers then Yang Naruto did. Probably since it'll make Minato EVEN MORE INCOMPETENT retroactively.


----------



## Rika24 (Feb 26, 2014)

Sin3dd said:


> Chapter 666: Average chapter, a bit disappointing because I *expected more from this chapter, especially that this is chapter 666 (sign of the devil ftw), THE NUMBER OF THE BEAST! lol!*
> It's been many years since Obito and Kakashi were teammates. It's good to see them back, together as two-man team.
> Guy arrives at the Battlefield, yeai! He'll do an amazing jutsu, that's for sure.
> Does Madara suffer from Amnesia, same thing as Kisame? Didn't he knew he fought Guy before...when he was Edo Tensei, what the hell is wrong with him?
> Not even now the mysterious person next to Sasuke is revealed, jeez!



But the beast did show up... GAI! Lol and i wish that team up could have been better



Odie Esty said:


> *Does 666 have the same relevance in Japan as it does in the West? It's a largely Christian symbol afterall.*
> 
> I liked this chapter. It was cool to see Obito being a good guy again, and I'm surprised how easy I am taking the transition from villain to hero.  Also it looks like Obito is going to try and save Bee next.
> 
> I wonder if Yin Naruto will have some other powers then Yang Naruto did. Probably since it'll make Minato EVEN MORE INCOMPETENT retroactively.



I was going to ask the same thing. People were expecting something in pokemon too, but 666 was a butterfly. Truthfully the only anime ive ever seen that does something with 666 was Digimon Adventure


----------



## Revolution (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 26, 2014)

^ Why sarah why... your so mean my eyes hurt now


----------



## Revolution (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey, I didn't write it!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 26, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> preview from WSJ:
> 
> *ナルトが出会った、謎の老人正体とは...!?
> The encounter with Naruto, the true identity of the mysterious old man is...!?*
> ...



YEAH !!! YEAH !!


----------



## takL (Feb 26, 2014)

"who really is(/was) the old person naruto encountered....?"

during his near death experience huh? could it be hagoromo as expected? or one of his sons?
or bunpuke monk as naruto got a bit of shukaku?

i bet sasuke also met some stranger, likewise.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 26, 2014)

takL said:


> "who really is(/was) the old person naruto encountered....?"
> .



 god so hyped i might get banned since im posting like hyped drug addicted right now.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 26, 2014)

So naruto meets RS


----------



## takL (Feb 26, 2014)

Shin said:


> god so hyped i might get banned since im posting like hyped drug addicted right now.



is posting a lot against the rules?

the chap is good and funny esp when maddy doesnt remember guy very well and guy doesnt at all
 but geez as naruto is already come around as a petit rikudoh and the pot will be there in no time, mugentsukuyomi doesnt seem to be happening.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Feb 26, 2014)

Well,it doesn't mean that Naruto will come back soon...maybe the encounter of the preview hasn't happen yet.


----------



## takL (Feb 26, 2014)

well i forget the 謎の bit

"what is the identity of the mystery old person naruto encountered....?"



Glutamminajr said:


> Well,it doesn't mean that Naruto will come back soon...maybe the encounter of the preview hasn't happen yet.



true. 
but maddy will be also messing about there for a while till its too late.


----------



## Odie Esty (Feb 26, 2014)

Wait, when did Naruto meet an old person?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 26, 2014)

Awesome chapter. The symbolism's awesome, as always.


----------



## takL (Feb 26, 2014)

Odie Esty said:


> Wait, when did Naruto meet an old person?



during his near death experience, perhaps?


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2014)

Odie Esty said:


> Wait, when did Naruto meet an old person?



Cheesy flashback incoming.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 26, 2014)

Naruto probably already spoke to him and she. He wakes up we will see in a flashback what he was told


----------



## Zay (Feb 26, 2014)

Life-support Obito outwits  Jubi-Madara? 

das quality for 'ya!


Now,  if Guy can get some decent screen time, this could be interesting...
​


----------



## Cloudane (Feb 28, 2014)

Kakashi and Obito back in action!  That means Kakashi's story is resolved 
inb4 he dies


----------



## Rika24 (Feb 28, 2014)

Cloudane said:


> Kakashi and Obito back in action!  That means Kakashi's story is resolved
> inb4 he dies



Dont say that! Kakashi cant die because he already did once


----------



## Weapon (Feb 28, 2014)

Kakashi dying could be why Gai goes Eight Gates or Gai will just use it since it's the only way he could protect Kakashi and crew.


----------



## Addy (Feb 28, 2014)

takL said:


> well i forget the 謎の bit
> 
> "what is the identity of the mystery old person naruto encountered....?"
> 
> ...



encounter.... naruto.... what? 


this is just....... wow


----------



## takL (Feb 28, 2014)

Addy said:


> encounter.... naruto.... what?
> 
> 
> this is just....... wow


----------



## Addy (Feb 28, 2014)

takL said:


>



that should be for sasuke


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 28, 2014)

Someone used the sasuke rikudou chakra mode as a sig 

This fans even krippy said it looks so fucking gay and his sasuke fan

Damn this fans


----------

